# Gambling Gunt



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 29, 2021)

With what's been happening recently, I think it's time for this to be it's own thread.

On sept 2-5, Ralph planned to do an IRL event in Vegas. Despite it only being planned for 4 days, Gunt was in Vegas for 2 weeks. Gunt was constantly bragging about his winnings, but later out Vito said that Gunt lost big in Blackjack. No one's totaled together Ralph's total cost for this trip, as it is hard to do due to the room costs, but he was likely out a few grand, but it set the stage for what we're seeing now. Just 2 weeks later, he went to Atlantic City and started gambling there. Ralph already has plans to go back to Vegas in October and December. Vegas is basically the white trash vacation local for people with more money than sense.

Lately, Gunt has been constantly talking about all the sports bets he's been placing. Just like his arch-nemesis PPP, they're both addicted to Sportsball and gambling on it. Where a more principled man would be boycotting these sports due to their politics, these 2 have shown that they must keep watching and gambling. On the recent 24 hour Fuck Trovo stream, he would every once in a while talk about his sports bets.

Ralph has an addictive personality. This is crystal clear with his love for Maker's Mark and Xanaxberries. This makes gambling a major risk for Ralph because the rush of winning along with Ralph's anger problems, can really cause him to keep going and losing. With the latest discord "Leaks" it's shown that there's trouble in paradise and Gunt is seemingly depressed since he's not in Vegas. There's that along with the upcoming guntling 2.0 and the pending legal battles, and Ralphs desire to do the show less and less. If Ralph really did quit drinking (X), then he just replaced drinking with gambling.

This thread is meant to discuss his one off bets and the upcoming trainwreck as he eventually suffers a big loss.

Here's a video and screenshot of a recent sports bet (Think it was Sept 27)




Your browser is not able to display this video.








*October 2nd*

After a 13 hour drive to Springfield, IL. Gunt went to a Nick Fuentes rally. And after listening to a long, hard speech from him, Gunt decided to head on down to Ceasar's Palace: Midwest. Edition.




*October 3rd*

More Sports Gambling. Gunt spent most of the day (if not all) at the casino, hanging out with Michael Sisco,  gambling on sportsball, and tweeting about it.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 29, 2021)

As long as @theralph is throwing away money on gambling destinations, he should consider one of those Mississippi River Cruise things.

I'd love to see Ralph on a boat for a weekend without getting arrested.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 30, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> As long as @theralph is throwing away money on gambling destinations, he should consider one of those Mississippi River Cruise things.
> 
> I'd love to see Ralph on a boat for a weekend without getting arrested.


If ralph goes on a boat, he's falling off in a drunken stupor


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Sep 30, 2021)

He wouldn't be a true white nigger if he didn't gamble.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Sep 30, 2021)

Bankruptcy arc by way of compulsive gambling, engage!


----------



## Advice (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Commander Gunt (Sep 30, 2021)

He should keep gambling in Russian roulette until he wins!


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 30, 2021)

I can't wait when he bet his second demon baby then loses.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 30, 2021)

Gunt bet $50 on some Jaguars team tonight and he's about to lose it.

update: He only spent 30, he got a free 20 dollar credit.


----------



## jethro (Sep 30, 2021)

This guy is like flypaper for all of man's worst vices. And then he goes on pinching logs into the gene pool with those two guntlings.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 2, 2021)

Gunt went to Caesar's palace today after the rally. Hope we get some good deets on how much he lost!


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 3, 2021)

What’s up with Fat fucks betting all their free cash on Sportsball. You got the Gunt, PPP, even Mersh (who never played a sport in his life and probably doesn’t even know the rules of each sport) making degenerate bets. 

I can somewhat understand PPP as he at least played high school football. 

Anyway they all need to listen to this talk from E Michael Jones’s friend and cohost Peter Hellend. 









						Vince Lombardi, Sports and Culture
					

Gus Zuehlke and Peter Helland revisit a local public access tv show they did about 18 years ago on the subject of Vince Lombardi, football and sports.  Both ...




					youtu.be


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 3, 2021)

His twitter feed is all betting spergery today, boring as shit. I take it he's travelling with Michael Sisco for Congress? They're spending their time at a bookie: 

Tweet | Archive


Ralph looks like he's in his 60s here, holy shit.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 3, 2021)

Ralph has a grandma's gambling addiction, what a 20 dollar bet supplemented with free credit? oh  real high roller there. and on a single sports ball game, hours and hours for one paltry bet to resolve. bitch tier


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 4, 2021)

And he won't shut the fuck up about every play in whatever game he's about to lose money on on twitter.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 4, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> And he won't shut the fuck up about every play in whatever game he's about to lose money on on twitter.


What you will find with problem gamblers is that they never tell you the true extent of their gambling. They will always mention the wins, seldom mention the losses.

People I have known have ended up 10k plus in the red through gambling, but if you.were to listen to them you would think they could live off their winnings. Ralph will 100% be doing the same thing.


----------



## Null (Oct 4, 2021)

Jealous of all his winnings. You have to know a lot about sports to win like that. Reminds me of when I'd watch the Texas Hold em tournaments as a teenager. Those guys are really cool. You have to be very cool and smart to win in the casinos. I wish I could gamble and win but I just don't have it in me. When I try I lose. Incredible to see Ralph getting so many big Ws gambling.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 4, 2021)

Null said:


> Jealous of all his winnings. You have to know a lot about sports to win like that. Reminds me of when I'd watch the Texas Hold em tournaments as a teenager. Those guys are really cool. You have to be very cool and smart to win in the casinos. I wish I could gamble and win but I just don't have it in me. When I try I lose. Incredible to see Ralph getting so many big Ws gambling.


Nigger cryptocurrency and the stock market is gambling.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 4, 2021)

Null said:


> Jealous of all his winnings. You have to know a lot about sports to win like that. Reminds me of when I'd watch the Texas Hold em tournaments as a teenager. Those guys are really cool. You have to be very cool and smart to win in the casinos. I wish I could gamble and win but I just don't have it in me. When I try I lose. Incredible to see Ralph getting so many big Ws gambling.


Ralph makes tiny bets. I would be much more impressed with this world renowned talk show host if he could put down more money at more ridiculous odds. Then he would truly show the ayylawgs whose boss.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Oct 4, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Nigger cryptocurrency and the stock market is gambling.


Yeah gambling for faggot nerds, come back when you bet on real things like football kid. Ralph is a king and a badass fucking gambler like Elvis, Hunter Thompson and El Chapo.


----------



## Victim2988 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ok and now put a gambling addiction over the top of ER's lredy smelly pile of shit life. 
Why is all of this is reminding me more and more of Abel Ferrara's movie "bad lieutnant" from 1992?


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 4, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Ralph makes tiny bets. I would be much more impressed with this world renowned talk show host if he could put down more money at more ridiculous odds. Then he would truly show the ayylawgs whose boss.


id be more ok with his granny bets if he werent somehow apparently ruining himself with them or was playing them smart. hes not grinding hes not managing a bank roll responsibly hes being a retard thinking if he curls up into a ball and suckles his shit stained thumb over one thousand bets that take a million hours to resolve hell be ok vs pissing it away in a manner thats actually fun. its the worst of both worlds cowardice and imprudence


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> id be more ok with his granny bets if he werent somehow apparently ruining himself with them or was playing them smart. hes not grinding hes not managing a bank roll responsibly hes being a retard thinking if he curls up into a ball and suckles his shit stained thumb over one thousand bets that take a million hours to resolve hell be ok vs pissing it away in a manner thats actually fun. its the worst of both worlds cowardice and imprudence


You're missing the bigger picture, Ralph is a king and a winner. He makes money, and as such it doesn't matter that he's a fatman who shits himself, he can do no wrong and his displays of wealth and opulence are the ultimate proof he can afford to look after his children. He didn't paper abort Xander so he could avoid child support, it's nawt truuuu, no Ralph can afford to drop $50 on a bet. It doesn't matter, the Ralpha male can afford it baby.

Keep betting Ralph, you're blowing us out each time you do!


----------



## Streetlamp (Oct 4, 2021)

If you have ever been to a casino in the United States you will notice people like Ralph (fat, loud, slovenly, etc.) are a dime a dozen as they wander from machine to machine or table to table with a glazed look in their eyes. Certainly not everyone is like that, but you can't throw a rock without hitting one. I guess it shouldn't be all that surprising that he has blossomed into one of those white trash zombies

I am really excited to see where this arc takes us. You'll know it is getting bad (for him, good for us enjoying the show) when the trips are no longer to Vegas, or even Atlantic City, and instead are to places like Reno, followed by local injun casinos and card rooms

Remember Ralph, you got to spend money to make money!


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 4, 2021)

Streetlamp said:


> If you have ever been to a casino in the United States you will notice people like Ralph (fat, loud, slovenly, etc.) are a dime a dozen as they wander from machine to machine or table to table with a glazed look in their eyes. Certainly not everyone is like that, but you can't throw a rock without hitting one. I guess it shouldn't be all that surprising that he has blossomed into one of those white trash zombies
> 
> I am really excited to see where this arc takes us. You'll know it is getting bad (for him, good for us enjoying the show) when the trips are no longer to Vegas, or even Atlantic City, and instead are to places like Reno, followed by local injun casinos and card rooms
> 
> Remember Ralph, you got to spend money to make money!


Ralph should take a leaf out Fuentes' book and take Louis Theroux with him next time. 








						Louis Theroux plays Blackjack -Gambling in Las Vegas - BBC
					

Discover key moments from history and stories about fascinating people on the Official BBC Documentary channel: http://bit.ly/BBCDocs_YouTube_ChannelLouis tr...




					youtu.be


----------



## NynchLiggers (Oct 4, 2021)

At this point anyone that still tries to gunt guard cares more about the personality cult around him that their political beliefs.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 4, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Ralph makes tiny bets. I would be much more impressed with this world renowned talk show host if he could put down more money at more ridiculous odds. Then he would truly show the ayylawgs whose boss.


As a gambling expert myself I can 100% confirm this.  I never thought it was relevant until now but I know a shit ton about gambling.  I don't even have a job, just play the numbers right and you'll never work a day in your life.  How do you guys think I can sit and shitpost on Kiwifarms all day?  Just don't want you faggots asking me about tips and tricks, because normally that shit ain't free.

This tip is free though, and you're fucking welcome.  Putting big money on the big bets balances out in the end, sure you might lose one or two of them, but if you know your shit about sports and can read your gut then it's almost impossible not to make it out on top.  There's no sweeter feeling then that moment you've been waiting for, when Casey knocks the ball out of the park, finally pays off.  When that happens I always celebrate with a giant fucking steak.

Gambling is awesome.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 4, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> You're missing the bigger picture, Ralph is a king and a winner. He makes money, and as such it doesn't matter that he's a fatman who shits himself, he can do no wrong and his displays of wealth and opulence are the ultimate proof he can afford to look after his children. He didn't paper abort Xander so he could avoid child support, it's nawt truuuu, no Ralph can afford to drop $50 on a bet. It doesn't matter, the Ralpha male can afford it baby.
> 
> Keep betting Ralph, you're blowing us out each time you do!


it was actually 20, 30 was free credit so 20 is his upper limit. i cant imagine actually seeing 30 in free credit and not ignoring it as paltry pocket change for betting, gambling is basically always ev negative anyways so you might as well have fun and make it a quick "lose a chunk or gain enough to live it up for a month" thing rather than waiting hours upon hours for a dime bet to go through when the game finally ends.

i know its alien to you pig but if you want to grind it out with granny bets and you want a steadier but still chancy income source where you just gotta play games youre going to have to get into poker and learn to play effectively for an average hourly wage, it sucks ass but its that or you can find your balls in your murse and have fun at the big kids table blowing a pay day or two for that glorious chance of making it


----------



## High Tea (Oct 4, 2021)

Revenge of the Cis plugs a gambling site on their show, mybookie.ag.  Mersh was in Las Vegas with Ralph and he supports Ralph.  Maybe they got Ralph a deal with the ap and he's hooked or this is part of a deal to plug it.  Ralph shows his phone when he wins so everyone can see an ap.


----------



## Cow Poly (Oct 4, 2021)

Gambling really is cool. It proves you are a big man with $ to burn. It’s a very based/white/trad activity. Too bad I’m so low T… I just keep buying more stonks and Bitcoin and holding. I’m too scared to bet on niggerjewball… also I’m not knowledgeable enough 
Edit: I just realized that if I was smart enough to simply place good bets, I wouldn’t have to work OR worry about my investments! WTF am I doing????


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 4, 2021)

Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ralph losing and getting angry on Seahawks vs Rams game!    




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JAKL II (Oct 8, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph losing and getting angry on Seahawks vs Rams game!
> View attachment 2606924


>betting on Seattle
>betting on a nigger qb
>when Stafford is killing everybody except That. Bird. 

LMFAO. Seethe Gunty. SEETHE.

We'll know true degerancy when he starts betting on the WNBA or Detroit Lions games.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 8, 2021)

JAKL II said:


> >betting on Seattle
> >betting on a nigger qb
> >when Stafford is killing everybody except That. Bird.
> 
> ...


the fact that he hasn't parleyed yet means he's still a newbie.


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 8, 2021)

Null mentioned Ralph is going to Vegas again in a few weeks. Is this fat retard trying to find his Hunter S Thompson moment or something? I know for a while he had an icon of his head photoshopped onto Johnny Deph's head from Fear and Loathing.  You need to do more then down makers mark and a giant steak to do that Ralph. You actually have to have an understanding of how the world works.


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 8, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Null mentioned Ralph is going to Vegas again in a few weeks. Is this fat retard trying to find his Hunter S Thompson moment or something? I know for a while he had an icon of his head photoshopped onto Johnny Deph's head from Fear and Loathing.  You need to do more then down makers mark and a giant steak to do that Ralph. You actually have to have an understanding of how the world works.


I think he was hurting for cash, thought he was smart enough to gamble his way to some easy money, and is now addicted.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 8, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I think he was hurting for cash, thought he was smart enough to gamble his way to some easy money, and is now addicted.


I always thought the assumption was that whatever pay out Ralph got from the media for use of his Chris Chan arrest footage was promptly flushed down the toilet in Vegas after buying Pantsu her cheap ring. 

At this point though it's anyone's guess, Pantsu sure is going to be in for a shocker when she's giving birth alone because Ralph is in jail and it dawns on her that he spent everything he had on booze, drugs, useless tat and gambling and left nothing for Demon Baby 2.0.


----------



## CheeseCrackers (Oct 8, 2021)

this should also include the time ralph gambled on a fart and shit himself


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 8, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> whatever pay out Ralph got from the media for use of his Chris Chan arrest footage


Forgot about that. That seems more likely, that Ralph came into a few grand and instead of saving it, maybe treating him and pantsu for a nice night out, he blows it all in Vegas. 

Maybe he also thought he could play the system and turn that payout into a fortune cuz he thinks he's so smart.


----------



## Sailor (Oct 8, 2021)

Does this have anything to do with PPP? 

I've been a big PPP fan for a while and I know that PPP likes to gamble on his circuses. Is the Gunt, in his own extra petty way trying to prove he's a slicker gambler than PPP? I know PPP has lost a few $100 bets before on a few games and I think he lost his money when he bet on Trump winning the election. It sounds like something the Gunt will do. He would spend his time trying to find a way to win over PPP


----------



## veri (Oct 8, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I think he was hurting for cash, thought he was smart enough to gamble his way to some easy money, and is now addicted.


gambling machines were made illegal on july 1 which is around the time he would’ve started planning his trip. my guess is that impacted his choice of vegas, so he could get a taste of gambling again. probably made a big winning (likely rigged in some way to increase his odds) and got too confident. even if ralph genuinely thinks he is gaining say 500 dollars, he doesn’t take into account that he’s 1000 in the hole to get there. vegas casinos will let you get bigger wins to make you spend more money and i believe that the purpose of las vegas is to try to get you addicted. any smart person knows that after you make that big win you stop there, but these casinos know that people with addictive personalities will bring them the most money. 



Spoiler: powerlevel/tmi?



i say this as someone with an addictive personality/impulsive. on its own it’s not bad as long as you still practice self control and avoid potential addictions and bad habits before they start. we all know ralph makes no attempt for either which is bad on its own but worse when you consider his constant need for revenge/spite, stubbornness, and always wanting to be a winner. it’s also why he is fat, because he has no impulse control and is addicted to sugar and fast food. 

the best and in some cases only option to not fall into a bad habit/addiction is to avoid it completely. ralph won’t do that, and he has no one to tell him to avoid potential addictions because he’s shown multiple times in the past that he will without hesitation cut off anyone who’s not an enabler/criticises him.



another reason to support my theory is the man purse. he wanted to show off his “winnings” even though if you add up the money spent vs money earned from gambling doesn’t add up to the 900 dollars his bag cost (let’s be real, he probably netted a negative number of dollars after that trip). so yes ralph, keep bragging about your gambling habit and your “free week in vegas” as you dig a deeper hole in your pocket. you are burning through what money you have and don’t even see it.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 8, 2021)

"free week in vegas" doesn't vibe with me either. unless he dropped 6 figs i don't think a modern vegas casino would give him an entire week. even if they were suffering or desperate. He more than likely slipped and then caused enough of a ruckus for that "free week". he would have shown it on stream if he genuinely got it. just a simple look shows unless you're a millionaire you aren't getting a "free weekend" going through loyalty programs, and comps not counting that haven't existed since Ralph was born.

Its 100% an image thing, its so much cheaper for him to drive the 3 hours north,


----------



## High Tea (Oct 8, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> "free week in vegas" doesn't vibe with me either. unless he dropped 6 figs i don't think a modern vegas casino would give him an entire week. even if they were suffering or desperate. He more than likely slipped and then caused enough of a ruckus for that "free week". he would have shown it on stream if he genuinely got it. just a simple look shows unless you're a millionaire you aren't getting a "free weekend" going through loyalty programs, and comps not counting that haven't existed since Ralph was born.
> 
> Its 100% an image thing, its so much cheaper for him to drive the 3 hours north,


Could Odysee Julian who lives in Vegas, Dick or one of his paypigs be paying for it?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 8, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Could Odysee Julian who lives in Vegas, Dick or one of his paypigs be paying for it?


yes! On the other hand if i was going to fly someone out and spend thousands on them. i wouldnt chose Ethan Ralph,  i'd probably chose someone from https://tryst.link/ Ethan doesnt know how to have a good time. his streams in vegas sucked, remember he walked around like a dementia patient, he hyped up some free concert as if Richmond doesnt have those every fucking weekend.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 8, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> gambling machines were made illegal on july 1 which is around the time he would’ve started planning his trip. my guess is that impacted his choice of vegas, so he could get a taste of gambling again. probably made a big winning (likely rigged in some way to increase his odds) and got too confident. even if ralph genuinely thinks he is gaining say 500 dollars, he doesn’t take into account that he’s 1000 in the hole to get there. vegas casinos will let you get bigger wins to make you spend more money and i believe that the purpose of las vegas is to try to get you addicted. any smart person knows that after you make that big win you stop there, but these casinos know that people with addictive personalities will bring them the most money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ralph’s poker machine crack was taken away this summer so he had to start traveling to scratch that itch and if you’re going to go all the way to Vegas you certainly can’t just blow $100 on a machine for a few hours. Gotta go big or go home.

Ralph has been obsessed with getting places to gamble for the past three months and it’s glorious. There is no better choice for a father to be than becoming a degenerate gambler. Amanda must be so thrilled to be hitched to such a big winner!


----------



## blackboots (Oct 8, 2021)

My favorite thing is the "speculation" that Ralph is easily addicted to shit.

The overweight, pill popping, black-out drunk alcoholic, terminally online 24/7, who only doesn't smoke more because it would eat into his other addictions like accessory shopping, might be easily addicted to gambling, fighting, and anything else? No way!

But genuinely, it makes me giggle. I tried to write a detective character with addictions to everything, but he was a workaholic, exercise addict instead of smoking and social media, (and no opies/hard illegal drugs because cop) and I used to think I exaggerated it too much, now sometimes looking at the Gunt, I think I underdid it.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Oct 8, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> "free week in vegas" doesn't vibe with me either. unless he dropped 6 figs i don't think a modern vegas casino would give him an entire week. even if they were suffering or desperate. He more than likely slipped and then caused enough of a ruckus for that "free week". he would have shown it on stream if he genuinely got it. just a simple look shows unless you're a millionaire you aren't getting a "free weekend" going through loyalty programs, and comps not counting that haven't existed since Ralph was born.
> 
> Its 100% an image thing, its so much cheaper for him to drive the 3 hours north,


I'm guessing he either signed up for some rewards program or something or he outright just made it up. Vegas hotels don't comp like they used to, even meals and shit used to be on the house but the corporations realized tourist retards will pay either way. They will treat high roller customers, but Ethan is throwing around hundreds, _maybe_ thousands of dollars if he's really getting stupid. That is not a high roller, that is every other sucker in Vegas and on the lower end.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Oct 8, 2021)

Honestly if he wasn't such a braggadocious faggot who needs to show his "Ws to own the haters" he'd just go to somewhere closer that had Indian casinos, or at the very least go to Laughlin which is ~2 hours outside of Vegas but has all of the shitty gambling amenities you could want. They will gratuitously give out comps for several days as well as cover round flights. It sheds some light to me that there's more to it than a simple gambling addiction but trying to live that IG fantasy lifestyle to again, "own da hayterz".


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 8, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Honestly if he wasn't such a braggadocious faggot who needs to show his "Ws to own the haters" he'd just go to somewhere closer that had Indian casinos, or at the very least go to Laughlin which is ~2 hours outside of Vegas but has all of the shitty gambling amenities you could want. They will gratuitously give out comps for several days as well as cover round flights. It sheds some light to me that there's more to it than a simple gambling addiction but trying to live that IG fantasy lifestyle to again, "own da hayterz".


best musical i've ever went to was in Laughlin, Hugh Jackman was amazing in it; Anna Kendrick looked her best then too.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Oct 8, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> best musical i've ever went to was in Laughlin, Hugh Jackman was amazing in it; Anna Kendrick looked her best then too.


Was it at Riverside? I've only ever been there, Harrah's and Tropicana. They're all pretty much identical as far as the floor format is concerned but eh.

Back on topic: I'm honestly amazed Ralph doesn't play the lottery or buy scratchers. I would think that would be the most obvious wigger thing to do but I suppose he doesn't get the thrill since there aren't any flashing lights and silly noises or sportsball for that matter. Has he ever shown any interest in horse racing? What am I saying, he's fucked one, of course.


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Oct 9, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> "free week in vegas" doesn't vibe with me either. unless he dropped 6 figs i don't think a modern vegas casino would give him an entire week. even if they were suffering or desperate. He more than likely slipped and then caused enough of a ruckus for that "free week". he would have shown it on stream if he genuinely got it. just a simple look shows unless you're a millionaire you aren't getting a "free weekend" going through loyalty programs, and comps not counting that haven't existed since Ralph was born.
> 
> Its 100% an image thing, its so much cheaper for him to drive the 3 hours north,


No, they absolutely will. I was there with a buddy for a convention years ago and two guys in suits approached us as we left the elevator offering us a free week of accommodations if we booked within the next year. We spent around 90% of our waking hours in vegas either at the convention center across town or stumbling drunk around the streets, so it's not like they're picky on who they offer it to either. We didn't accept, because only a retard accepts a "free" lunch. I imagine they still pull at least 50% of what you would normally pay out of you through "resort fees" and a bunch of other nickel and diming anyway. 

Ralph on the other hand is a retarded hick whose fans don't live in the real world, so he probably thought he was targeted as a high-roller of some sort, and is now bragging about it to his retarded listeners who think it's a sign of how charismatic and influential he is.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Oct 9, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> "free week in vegas" doesn't vibe with me either. unless he dropped 6 figs i don't think a modern vegas casino would give him an entire week.


My theory: Ralph got a promotional email from the hotel he stayed at last time, they offered him a "deal," and just like his "VIP" concert that was free, he greatly exaggerated it in order to feel better about himself.

I also think he's intentionly going broke to prevent the Vickers from collecting child support, which, if true, is a brilliant strategy, and he should stay on course.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 9, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph’s poker machine crack was taken away this summer so he had to start traveling to scratch that itch and if you’re going to go all the way to Vegas you certainly can’t just blow $100 on a machine for a few hours. Gotta go big or go home.
> 
> Ralph has been obsessed with getting places to gamble for the past three months and it’s glorious. There is no better choice for a father to be than becoming a degenerate gambler. Amanda must be so thrilled to be hitched to such a big winner!


Bet you her Parents are even more thrilled. Wait till they find out the cost of the ring she has and how much Ralph has spent on a man purse.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 9, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> "free week in vegas" doesn't vibe with me either. unless he dropped 6 figs i don't think a modern vegas casino would give him an entire week. even if they were suffering or desperate. He more than likely slipped and then caused enough of a ruckus for that "free week". he would have shown it on stream if he genuinely got it. just a simple look shows unless you're a millionaire you aren't getting a "free weekend" going through loyalty programs, and comps not counting that haven't existed since Ralph was born.
> 
> Its 100% an image thing, its so much cheaper for him to drive the 3 hours north,


its weird how desperate he is to flex money on us when we only discuss his money because he values it. youre fighting a losing fight pig if you proved somehow you had all the money you dont then wed just shrug our shoulders and point out you shit your pants to make you ree and spend that money on equipment to scrub your pants for shart to "own the farms". we bring up hes blowing money on these trips so he can ignore his existential depression and he feels the need to pretend its free this time lol. i bet hell lie about being the biggest winner that week too. hell say the whole strip cheered as he paraded around a record winnings


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 10, 2021)

Not the best day for gambling Ralphabros:


Tweet | Archive
Ralph needs everyone to understand that he only made a bad bet because it was free. Sounds a little sensitive about it if you ask me:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 10, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Not the best day for gambling Ralphabros:
> View attachment 2612664
> Tweet | Archive
> Ralph needs everyone to understand that he only made a bad bet because it was free. Sounds a little sensitive about it if you ask me:
> ...


“It’s a free bet” I have feeling that Ralph is going to say that a lot during his gambling arc lol.


----------



## Cow Poly (Oct 10, 2021)

Ralph we can make that $ back. Football all day baby. All day


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 10, 2021)

A 25 free bet from a gambling addict but he's doing fine in gambling and finance


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 10, 2021)

NGL Ethan's made pretty causal bets, betting on auburn to come back is like doubling down on 11, its the "smart" money, he hasn't really made insanely bad ones so far. nothing truly uniquely bad.


----------



## BlackGorillaPerson (Oct 10, 2021)

Tweet \ https://archive.md/wip/cBfJ4
Ralph and his free bets will make him rich. But who will win gunty or mantsu. too bad ralph wont live stream it in case he loses and breaks down in tears and impotent rage


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 11, 2021)

BlackGorillaPerson said:


> View attachment 2613967
> Tweet \ https://archive.md/wip/cBfJ4
> Ralph and his free bets will make him rich. But who will win gunty or mantsu. too bad ralph wont live stream it in case he loses and breaks down in tears and impotent rage


I feel like May is secretly dissing Ralph here. Also, wagger? You mean wager, dumb ass?


----------



## Cuntflaps (Oct 11, 2021)

How long until Ralph gets into financial and/or legal trouble as a result of his gambling? I'm guessing less than a year.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 11, 2021)

BlackGorillaPerson said:


> View attachment 2613967
> Tweet \ https://archive.md/wip/cBfJ4
> Ralph and his free bets will make him rich. But who will win gunty or mantsu. too bad ralph wont live stream it in case he loses and breaks down in tears and impotent rage


how many free bets do these sites give you? or is piggy so broke hes splitting a paltry sum into pennies to bet like some grandma afraid to bet a whole dollar a turn and who needs bet resolutions to be hours to feel safe their purses wont empty?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 11, 2021)

38-20 on Bills vs Chief game !! Ralph loss yet again and by Pantsu nonetheless !!!


----------



## No bueno (Oct 11, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> How long until Ralph gets into financial and/or legal trouble as a result of his gambling? I'm guessing less than a year.


He will end up in jail for some other dumb shit before the gambling really fucks him over financially. The question is if he keeps gambling when he gets in there and ends up getting into debt to Jamal for 10 cartons of Kooks or some man butt.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 11, 2021)

the Bills was the first semi-shit pick he's made and even that was even. it was always going to be a close game according to the experts. the bills aren't the same team thats been shit since May was alive, they won their division after 25+ year drought.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 11, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> How long until Ralph gets into financial and/or legal trouble as a result of his gambling? I'm guessing less than a year.


I genuinely hope so. Watching him drink and gamble himself into abject poverty without having to lift a finger to accelerate it.... there's nothing like watching a degenerate just degenerate himself to death. God is Great.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 11, 2021)

this is a pretty interesting year too, most states that held out last year finally gave into gambling, and the 3 years since sports gambling has become legal nationwide way more people are doing it and way more are beating vegas, 60% ATS wins a third of the way through the season were unheard of years ago. now its fairly normal for people that don't force themselves to pick every game, or experts that are good about what they're doing(the Jeopardy James types). the algorithms Vegas uses are probably still fucked from last year's fiasco too, especially college sports. (one basketball team played aganist only 3 others the entire season; their opponents in March Madness were given a +20 spread and won outright) If it weren't for S&P topping being in the 30% ROI and crypto in the hundreds of percent of ROI i'd say gambling would be a great idea (in abstract!) where else can you double your money (or more!) in one good move, and beyond that with the way vegas has to essentially make lines for a dumb pubic you can usually win if you have any real knowledge (like knowing Fury was going to with a KO, or knowing Maywhether would win on points) i'm not saying go pro or be an addict. but you could easily beat the S&P 500 if a. you're not greedy and b. you only pick bets that would be reliable(wilder never got close to winning the first two times and already got knocked out once, you bet on fury you made 35% ROI)


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 11, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> How long until Ralph gets into financial and/or legal trouble as a result of his gambling? I'm guessing less than a year.


Im guessing that’s already happening. Gamblers usually start gambling a lot more (like Ralph is doing now) to try and make up for some big losses. I figure he had light pockets after Vegas and AC, because that’s why those cities exist. 

He’s a fucking moron. He’s gambling sports books, table games, poker machines…just like every degenerate gambling addict that flushes their money down the toilet. He will throw his money at anything to chase that high. 

He will also only publicly show wins and small losses, but that just a fraction of what’s really going on. I’m sure he’s lying to Pantsu as well pretending like he’s such a smart, winning gambler. She has no idea how much he’s losing and probably is only aware of occasional losses when he goes into a rage fit about a particularly bad night.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Oct 11, 2021)

Streetlamp said:


> If you have ever been to a casino in the United States you will notice people like Ralph (fat, loud, slovenly, etc.) are a dime a dozen as they wander from machine to machine or table to table with a glazed look in their eyes.


I accidentally made the mistake of going to one of those big sports betting bars with a buddy to eat and have a few beers; the ones with the multiple screens where you can bet on the ponies or any number of games that happened to be going on. It was full of the saddest dregs of humanity I've ever seen--not so much big fatties, but more old guys with that gaunt, jaundiced, 40-year alcoholism look to them.

The waitress kept touching my shoulders and shit and calling me "honey", which I thought was really creepy and kinda gross. Who knows; maybe that works on the guys in there.

I've only been to a few casinos of varying quality, but it seems to me they cater to two types of customers: actual gambling addicts and guys that want to feel important for a short amount of time. If you can find it, I recommend everyone watch "The Casino", which was a short-lived reality show about the two guys who bought the Golden Nugget and all the dumb bullshit they had to put up with from their shithead patrons. Every "high roller" that came through there was basically Ralph, only with actual money. On average, they give about 80% of the expected take from a client back to them in perks. Alcohol is a classic because it makes people shitty gamblers, but they actually keep track of how much their big players lose on an average trip. Those guys that owned the casino also almost went broke their first quarter because the random odds fucked them and they were down like $25 million or something.


----------



## Puck (Oct 11, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Not the best day for gambling Ralphabros:
> View attachment 2612664
> Tweet | Archive
> Ralph needs everyone to understand that he only made a bad bet because it was free. Sounds a little sensitive about it if you ask me:
> ...


Gambling websites generally give out free bets to newbies that deposit a certain amount of momey or to serial losers that have managed to stay out of the casino for a little while.  Looks like the algos pegged seethan as a loser and they gave him a free play so that he'll keep losing his superberries to them.


----------



## Telemeter (Oct 11, 2021)

I feel personally owned every time Ralph places a bet!


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 11, 2021)

BlackGorillaPerson said:


> View attachment 2613967
> Tweet \ https://archive.md/wip/cBfJ4
> Ralph and his free bets will make him rich. But who will win gunty or mantsu. too bad ralph wont live stream it in case he loses and breaks down in tears and impotent rage


Even in unrelated conversations, Pantsu has to let the world know that she does indeed cook food for Ralph.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Oct 11, 2021)

Hahaha sports betting

Play video poker like a normal person


----------



## Fareal (Oct 11, 2021)

time for someone to introduce him to a nice friendly crypto casino like Stake and explain about how to high-bet on slots games. Oh and livestream it, of course.


----------



## veri (Oct 11, 2021)

@theralph friday is so far away, you should go to vegas NOW, think of all those winnings you're missing out on


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 12, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> I feel like May is secretly dissing Ralph here. Also, wagger? You mean wager, dumb ass?


Maybe she's secretly wanted to call him a wigger? 


MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’m sure he’s lying to Pantsu as well pretending like he’s such a smart, winning gambler.


I think she is already starting to suspect if the is tweeting about how he shouldn't be betting superchat money. 
Who knows though, she seems desperate to keep Ralph's "winner" image up, so I imagine she will lie through her teeth once things get really bad. 

As for the "free"/comped week or whatever it was. We are talking about a man who will run to instagram to post about how he got a "free" bottle of water when he dropped 900$ on a plastic purse at Armani or whatever store it was, the guy is incapable of understanding how they are tricking and just needs to feel important.
 Ralph would no doubt brag about it and post screenshots about his "free" stay at the hotel,  and he hasn't. 
Just like last time in Vegas, once he gets there, he will be radio silent, miss shows, etc. while he is losing his remaining money enjoying the "free" booze.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Oct 12, 2021)

Ralph would be more succesful by converting all of his money to quarters and then flushing them down the toilet so when the toilet breaks then at least he'd feel like a fucking winner.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 17, 2021)

Tweet | Archive

This photo also belongs here:


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 17, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2635583
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> This photo also belongs here:
> View attachment 2635586


Why does that photo look like a divorced father Trying to reconnect with his tranny son?


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 18, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2635583
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> This photo also belongs here:
> View attachment 2635586


I know it's much better odds than high risk, high reward gambling. I know that I'm not a wigger, I have basic math skills, and I don't have an addict brain that gives dopamine rewards to self destructive behavior.

But the sheer trashy exceptionalation  it takes to risk losing $100 to make $35. $35 dollars isn't that hard to make. A 14 year old can make that in the time it takes for a game of niggerball to be played mowing lawns. With out risking losing $100. He bet a better steak dinner than he has to sense to seek out, not real money. If he's so great at picking bets, why only a measly $100? Had he made $350 dollars on the bet, will then I'd have to give him some credit. $350 is nice and I would still give it to him as a win, but it is not impressive.



Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Why does that photo look like a divorced father Trying to reconnect with his tranny son?


Because you're not white trash, and that's a much more reasonable explanation for that photo than reality.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 18, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> I know it's much better odds than high risk, high reward gambling. I know that I'm not a wigger, I have basic math skills, and I don't have an addict brain that gives dopamine rewards to self destructive behavior.
> 
> But the sheer trashy exceptionalation  it takes to risk losing $100 to make $35. $35 dollars isn't that hard to make. A 14 year old can make that in the time it takes for a game of niggerball to be played mowing lawns. With out risking losing $100. He bet a better steak dinner than he has to sense to seek out, not real money. If he's so great at picking bets, why only a measly $100? Had he made $350 dollars on the bet, will then I'd have to give him some credit. $350 is nice and I would still give it to him as a win, but it is not impressive.
> 
> ...


Imagine how much he’s losing if he’s getting pumped and bragging about a win that measly.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 18, 2021)

Sports betting is still going well for Ralph




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Telemeter (Oct 18, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2635586


What is going on with that hairline? It actually does look like MPB, lol.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 18, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Sports betting is still going well for Ralph
> View attachment 2638300


Did May talk him into betting on Buffalo? Somebody's getting choked tonight.


----------



## Puck (Oct 19, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Did May talk him into betting on Buffalo? Somebody's getting choked tonight.
> View attachment 2638313


She definitely talked him into it lol

Looks like piggie lost a fat stack lmao


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 19, 2021)

Next time wear your lucky Joshua Connor Moon is a KID DIDDLER hat in the casino, Ralph.  Where did you learn how to bet?


----------



## twozero (Oct 19, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Next time wear your lucky Joshua Connor Moon is a KID DIDDLER hat in the casino, Ralph.  Where did you learn how to bet?


Boy it would sure own the ayylawgs if Ralph was at the poker table trying to call someone’s bluff while wearing the diddler hat and shades.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 19, 2021)

twozero said:


> Boy it would sure own the ayylawgs if Ralph was at the poker table trying to call someone’s bluff while wearing the diddler hat and shades.


With his shirt that confirms he is a fatty by having FED across the body of the shirt.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 19, 2021)

Puck said:


> She definitely talked him into it lol
> View attachment 2639817
> Looks like piggie lost a fat stack lmao


Yeah, in the clip it seemed like he wasn't just mad at the bills. I got the feeling he was really directing his vitriol at May. I wonder if there's anything going on behind the scenes with them. Maybe Ralph is upset about the Kramer leaks showing that he's a pedophile?


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Oct 20, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> I know it's much better odds than high risk, high reward gambling. I know that I'm not a wigger, I have basic math skills, and I don't have an addict brain that gives dopamine rewards to self destructive behavior.
> 
> But the sheer trashy exceptionalation  it takes to risk losing $100 to make $35. $35 dollars isn't that hard to make. A 14 year old can make that in the time it takes for a game of niggerball to be played mowing lawns. With out risking losing $100. He bet a better steak dinner than he has to sense to seek out, not real money. If he's so great at picking bets, why only a measly $100? Had he made $350 dollars on the bet, will then I'd have to give him some credit. $350 is nice and I would still give it to him as a win, but it is not impressive.
> 
> ...



You make 135 plus the 100 back. Nobody would gamble on sports if the odds were that shitty. The way sports lines work is that they are weighted so that both sides of the line get about equal action. You make the underdog a more enticing bet by giving it a bigger payout, while the favorite has a smaller payout because them winning is more statistically likely.

Gambling on sports is probably one of the few ways you can actually make good money betting, since actual knowledge gives you an edge against the low-iq public who will generally just bet on their favorites with no real thought, which juices the lines in ways where you can find value. Of course, Ralph is a fat idiot, and in no way has the patience to actually be a sharp.


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 20, 2021)

AnIntrepidCrow said:


> You make 135 plus the 100 back. Nobody would gamble on sports if the odds were that shitty. The way sports lines work is that they are weighted so that both sides of the line get about equal action. You make the underdog a more enticing bet by giving it a bigger payout, while the favorite has a smaller payout because them winning is more statistically likely.
> 
> Gambling on sports is probably one of the few ways you can actually make good money betting, since actual knowledge gives you an edge against the low-iq public who will generally just bet on their favorites with no real thought, which juices the lines in ways where you can find value. Of course, Ralph is a fat idiot, and in no way has the patience to actually be a sharp.


How long until he loses so much that he buys some self professed sharp's picks for a few hundred, or thousand, bucks and places a couple big bets to win it all back, only to go completely broke when they don't hit? I can easily see him taking that path. I'd like to what kinda parlay Gunt would put together.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 20, 2021)

Never understood sports bets. At least with poker there’s a part of it that’s in ypur control.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Oct 20, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Never understood sports bets. At least with poker there’s a part of it that’s in ypur control.


Same thing with horse races and slot machines. There exists a chance of success and it is higher than 0.0000001% so risks must be taken just in case that next bet is a winner and your woes can disappear.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Oct 20, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Never understood sports bets. At least with poker there’s a part of it that’s in ypur control.



But part of it is in your control. Knowledge of how certain players matchup against each other historically, how teams play home vs away, etc all give you an edge when making bets against lines that are adjusted as public consensus puts money down. It's why successful sharps can consistently make money gambling on sports, and why the margins are pretty thin for sports books at times. Dumb hicks like Ralph are what insulate them from sharps winning


----------



## veri (Oct 20, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Never understood sports bets. At least with poker there’s a part of it that’s in ypur control.


just wait till you find out people's monthly spending on scratchers


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 20, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Sports betting is still going well for Ralph
> View attachment 2638300


Thank you King Henry for personally having a hand in causing Ralph misery!!!!


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 30, 2021)

Ralph seems to be betting the big bucks now and BTFO us Alawgs !!! Keep betting big money Ralph.
Credit: Goes to @Sam Losco for screenshotting this earlier




Twitter


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 30, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph seems to be betting the big bucks now and BTFO us Alawgs !!! Keep betting big money Ralph.
> Credit: Goes to @Sam Losco for screenshotting this earlier
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope those subscribers have access to some form of archive to tide them over! It'd be pretty fucking stupid to leave your only source of income dead while bragging about you "work harder than anyone else in the sector" and showing off gambling winnings.

Show us your report history bet history, Ralph! Prove you're a winner, because as far as anyone is concerned a broken clock is still right twice a day.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 30, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph seems to be betting the big bucks now and BTFO us Alawgs !!! Keep betting big money Ralph.
> Credit: Goes to @Sam Losco for screenshotting this earlier
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot who said it, but betting addicts only brag about their wins and conveniently leave out the many losses in between. 
If he is making 2k bets, it's safe to say his addiction is getting worse, how many other 2k bets did he lose to get to this one? The fact that he booked a trip to Vegas immediately after he won means he did not have the money to do it otherwise so it must be getting bad at this point. 
The truth is, it doesn't matter if he's made money or not, a gambling addiction is one of the most pathetic routes Ralph could have gone in, and it will not end well, no matter what. But I guess he will do anything as long as he doesn't have to get a real job.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 30, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I forgot who said it, but betting addicts only brag about their wins and conveniently leave out the many losses in between.
> If he is making 2k bets, it's safe to say his addiction is getting worse, how many other 2k bets did he lose to get to this one? The fact that he booked a trip to Vegas immediately after he won means he did not have the money to do it otherwise so it must be getting bad at this point.
> The truth is, it doesn't matter if he's made money or not, a gambling addiction is one of the most pathetic routes Ralph could have gone in, and it will not end well, no matter what. But I guess he will do anything as long as he doesn't have to get a real job.


I have said it a few times, but it's a fairly common saying - at least where I am from.

You see it happen too, a few people I am friends with have gotten into really bad gambling debts and have had to use services that effectively prevent them from being allowed to gamble. It can, and will, destroy your life.

Maybe Gunt is up for the time being, but does that take into account all of his gambling? I somehow doubt it, bookies wouldn't be in business if people like Ralph can persistently make a killing by making bets on sports.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Oct 30, 2021)

He makes less than 6 figures a year and is already making 4 figure bets...that's an easy ticket to debtsville if things keep up.

The only question at this point is does Ralph spend more or less money on sports betting than DSP spends on WWE champions.


----------



## FujiWuji (Oct 30, 2021)

Is 5k even that much to play with in vegas? The cost to travel there probably eats up some of that money. Then there's the overpriced food and hotels that he's too stupid to avoid. (case in point: steak gate) So to anyone that's been to vegas, can you even do any good gambling with 3-4k? Or is it all granny slots?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 30, 2021)

FujiWuji said:


> Is 5k even that much to play with in vegas? The cost to travel there probably eats up some of that money. Then there's the overpriced food and hotels that he's too stupid to avoid. (case in point: steak gate) So to anyone that's been to vegas, can you even do any good gambling with 3-4k? Or is it all granny slots?


I’m actually curious if Gunt is taking advantage of the bait offers Ceasers in VA has been offering. They upped the ante to offer $5k “no risk” bet for new customers to sign up. Basically you have to deposit money into an account with Ceasers but if you lose they will refund the money on your casino account. Obviously this is a heavily baited hook to lure in new gamblers to start using their sport’s book to lay bets. It’s the type of offer the Gunt would jump at - just like he falls for any freebie offered that only ends him up in more debt. 

The $5k “risk free” is only for new customers, and figure Gunt has been using the Va sports book for at least a month or many months. But I could see him getting a phone to have May sign up to get that offer. (Then again he may have already used her as a front for an offer months ago too.) 

Ceasers VA obviously got his money and I’m sure at least two or three other sports books in Vegas too. He was complaining about having to be on premise in the casino to use a particular sports book app to gamble, so I can only imagine how many different accounts he’s set up at various gambling apps. 

He will be dead broke before Thanksgiving, if he’s not already. I could see desperate spur of the moment Vegas trip 3 as a attempt to win back all the money he’s lost the last two months. Brilliant plan for sure. I can only imagine how thrilled May is to find the sports books and slots will get all the Gunt’s money while she works at Subway. She really is taking the place of Sandra.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 30, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Hahaha sports betting
> 
> Play video poker like a normal person


NGL the vegas shooter proved that is the winning formula to success; i;ll admit its the only type of game i've profited on. i'd play it if it was local. it was my favorite minigame to play in the SNES era too.


Insanely Retarded said:


> I forgot who said it, but betting addicts only brag about their wins and conveniently leave out the many losses in between.
> If he is making 2k bets, it's safe to say his addiction is getting worse, how many other 2k bets did he lose to get to this one? The fact that he booked a trip to Vegas immediately after he won means he did not have the money to do it otherwise so it must be getting bad at this point.
> The truth is, it doesn't matter if he's made money or not, a gambling addiction is one of the most pathetic routes Ralph could have gone in, and it will not end well, no matter what. But I guess he will do anything as long as he doesn't have to get a real job.


yep. its even worse because Ralph truely doesn't have a steady income, it would be one thing if he had a steady income stream, say what you will about subway, you know when your money will hit your bank account and how much.

Another thing people don't seem to realize yet should get more discussion is that.

*Ralph isn't going to Vegas to bet on sports*

Ralph uses the Caesar's sportsbook app, which doesn't sound real to anyone here, but its ads are played slightly more than political ads in VA. and it came out literally this football season, with amazing "perks" free football jerseys, $5,000 risk free bet, reward points, and other blatant schumuck bait.Not only that but between the names and ads it was basically fucking designed for Ethan Ralph. Case in point here are the ads, you notice anything














They literally have an Ethan Ralph stand-in in the commercials being cucked by a black guy!!!!!!!!

Also as Ethan stated its quite the hassle actually betting on sports once in vegas, because you have to wait in a line and use a kiosk. the only upside is that if you win anything under $1,000 its "under the table" income which isn't true when betting on the apps, on the flip side winning 5k plus means 25% is taken out for taxes, which again isn't how it works on the app. they just give you all your tax info at the end of the year. although he can also use the app once inside the casino, again its a bit of a fucking hassle especially if he's not booked at that hotel, he'd have to wait for a shuttle and do way more walking than his round body could reliably handle.

So he's not going to Vegas for the sportsbetting, and if he's spending all that cash on betting he probably isn't spending it on hookers, or drugs which is a bit more of a premium in vegas because people from all over come for that experience.
plus a wigger like him could easily score drugs and streetwalkers in richmond. like that one crackwhore he put on the killstream.

We only have evidence of him using slots once in vegas, and he is probably self aware enough to know he's too stupid for table games which mainly have $20 minimums now if you can catch one thats open.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’m actually curious if Gunt is taking advantage of the bait offers Ceasers in VA has been offering. They upped the ante to offer $5k “no risk” bet for new customers to sign up. Basically you have to deposit money into an account with Ceasers but if you lose they will refund the money on your casino account. Obviously this is a heavily baited hook to lure in new gamblers to start using their sport’s book to lay bets. It’s the type of offer the Gunt would jump at - just like he falls for any freebie offered that only ends him up in more debt.
> 
> The $5k “risk free” is only for new customers, and figure Gunt has been using the Va sports book for at least a month or many months. But I could see him getting a phone to have May sign up to get that offer. (Then again he may have already used her as a front for an offer months ago too.)
> 
> ...


there's about 10 sportsbook apps you can use in VA, Caesers and i think barstool offer $5k "no risk" but the other 8 have similar deals, except theirs is lowered to $1k, also most of their picks don't actually win. I was amazed at that parley Ethan picked because i swore i saw that somewhere, thats a pretty specific player to pick and i doubt Ethan is that knowledgeable about the NFL. I'd have to assume he just took one of those boosts the sports apps shove on bets that are much shitter than their odds imply. 

The only downside of the "risk free" bets is that its all in free bets, so if you bet $1000 on betMGM and lose it, you get $1000 in free bets that expire in a week to use or lose. Most of the apps do something similar. And unless Ethan has been a sharp this entire time and didn't realize it, he would probably make a shittier bet to get the money back. 

so at minimum Ethan has $20k of "free bets" he could do. and mind you a big reason he's winning is because the sportsbetting algorithms are fucked from having to account for the covid seasons. it only gets harder the more weeks drag on. i can see him being one of those desperate college bettors too, betting on the 9th largest texas college to win despite having a +40 spread.

Honestly i'm more amazed he's betting literally hundreds of dollars on each event. $2k on a bet with only a 33% chance of winning is fucking insane, especially when we all know thats a months income. Ethan thinks he's fucked now, the IRS expecting at least $4k from him is going to drive him up the fucking wall. 

and before you ask how i know all this. look at my avi.


----------



## The Big Dream (Oct 30, 2021)

Apologies in advance for sperging about psychology, but I wonder if Ethan's newfound obsession with gambling has come from a realisation (conscious or not) about how much his life is a gamble. At every turn he has taken the long-odds, sometimes being successful (gaymergate), sometimes getting middling luck (shacking up with Pantsu, which at least gave him Subway money and the illusion of success), and more often than not catastrophically fucking up his life (everything relating to Faith, pills, his failing stream, alcohol etc.)

It must be a thrill to have it all distilled into its purest form. Ecstasy in the same way choking yourself half-to-death with a belt is ecstasy.


----------



## veri (Oct 30, 2021)

FujiWuji said:


> Is 5k even that much to play with in vegas? The cost to travel there probably eats up some of that money. Then there's the overpriced food and hotels that he's too stupid to avoid. (case in point: steak gate) So to anyone that's been to vegas, can you even do any good gambling with 3-4k? Or is it all granny slots?


his hotel is comped (“free”) and probably all his meals too, the only thing really left to question is how he pays for plane tickets especially to fly home for like 5 days then back to vegas. especially on short notice plane tickets are EXPENSIVE


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 30, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> his hotel is comped (“free”) and probably all his meals too, the only thing really left to question is how he pays for plane tickets especially to fly home for like 5 days then back to vegas. especially on short notice plane tickets are EXPENSIVE


The flights got me thinking. Did Ralph get vaxed or does he get a test whenever he flies? Either way, what an absolute cuck.


----------



## Long Time Caller (Oct 30, 2021)

You don't have to be vaxed or tested to fly domestic except maybe Hawaii and Alaska.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Oct 30, 2021)

Ralph is well on the way to establishing a new arc where he is the debt slave of a hillbilly mafia. Can't wait.


----------



## The Big Dream (Oct 30, 2021)

AnIntrepidCrow said:


> Ralph is well on the way to establishing a new arc where he is the debt slave of a hillbilly mafia. Can't wait.


I was thinking this. I'm not American so I have no idea what Vegas is like, but what's Ralph's prospects for getting chatted up by a loan shark and digging himself a gunt-sized hole?


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 30, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph seems to be betting the big bucks now and BTFO us Alawgs !!! Keep betting big money Ralph.
> Credit: Goes to @Sam Losco for screenshotting this earlier
> 
> 
> ...


That is like 15-20x the next largest win he's bragged about. He must be losing so much money to be whaling on a lone bet and praying, especially taking a Jameis passing over. The lasik didn't help. I knew Seattle's d wasn't great, but they're Giants level terrible.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 30, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> his hotel is comped (“free”) and probably all his meals too, the only thing really left to question is how he pays for plane tickets especially to fly home for like 5 days then back to vegas. especially on short notice plane tickets are EXPENSIVE





break these cuffs said:


> That is like 15-20x the next largest win he's bragged about. He must be losing so much money to be whaling on a lone bet and praying, especially taking a Jameis passing over. The lasik didn't help. I knew Seattle's d wasn't great, but they're Giants level terrible.


If you lose enough the casinos will actually pay for your plane tickets too. Hell, they send private planes for real whales. However Ralph would brag about that so he’s only getting some shitty free hotel rooms. With covid-19 the casinos have been hurting and have lots of empty rooms to spare so the bar is pretty low for a regular old free room comp. it’s a low end freebie since they are desperate to get ppl on the floor right now. 

Ralph would never admit how much he’s losing, but it’s a bundle. I guess since he’s a trad guy with a pregnant girlfriend willing to pay the bills with her sandwich artist career he’s free to be a Vegas playboy.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 30, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> If you lose enough the casinos will actually pay for your plane tickets too. Hell, they send private planes for real whales. However Ralph would brag about that so he’s only getting some shitty free hotel rooms. With covid-19 the casinos have been hurting and have lots of empty rooms to spare so the bar is pretty low for a regular old free room comp. it’s a low end freebie since they are desperate to get ppl on the floor right now.
> 
> Ralph would never admit how much he’s losing, but it’s a bundle. I guess since he’s a trad guy with a pregnant girlfriend willing to pay the bills with her sandwich artist career he’s free to be a Vegas playboy.


Especially since their usual clientele of boomers gambling away their social security cheques are too scared to visit the casinos and too inept to figure out the apps to gamble online. 

Casinos are depressing AF when you walk through and see Old people on oxygen gambling away their government benefits.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 30, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> That is like 15-20x the next largest win he's bragged about. He must be losing so much money to be whaling on a lone bet and praying, especially taking a Jameis passing over. The lasik didn't help. I knew Seattle's d wasn't great, but they're Giants level terrible.


I actually tried to find somewhere that recommended that parley like maybe Outkick or something, but everywhere I saw hated the Winston prop.

Only place I could see it is a random Twitter account with no replies.



			https://twitter.com/SubParlay/status/1452789935908528132?t=EiZnjRCJEVGdMpNGUEcVZA&s=19


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 30, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph would never admit how much he’s losing, but it’s a bundle. I guess since he’s a trad guy with a pregnant girlfriend willing to pay the bills with her sandwich artist career he’s free to be a Vegas playboy.


i noticed early on he showed more losses and now its only wins, i really do think hes betting up to 2k to cover his previous losses, either that or his addiction is exploding beyond control. 



break these cuffs said:


> That is like 15-20x the next largest win he's bragged about. He must be losing so much money to be whaling on a lone bet and praying, especially taking a Jameis passing over. The lasik didn't help. I knew Seattle's d wasn't great, but they're Giants level terrible.


tons and tons. like his disastrous first blackjack session


----------



## TherapyMan (Oct 30, 2021)

The Big Dream said:


> Apologies in advance for sperging about psychology, but I wonder if Ethan's newfound obsession with gambling has come from a realisation (conscious or not) about how much his life is a gamble. At every turn he has taken the long-odds, sometimes being successful (gaymergate), sometimes getting middling luck (shacking up with Pantsu, which at least gave him Subway money and the illusion of success), and more often than not catastrophically fucking up his life (everything relating to Faith, pills, his failing stream, alcohol etc.)
> 
> It must be a thrill to have it all distilled into its purest form. Ecstasy in the same way choking yourself half-to-death with a belt is ecstasy.


I have to wonder what Piggy stands to actually lose. Ralph has no real assets, he doesn't care about his credit score, he doesn't have actual wages to garnish, etc. He seems like a creditor's nightmare.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 30, 2021)

TherapyMan said:


> I have to wonder what Piggy stands to actually lose. Ralph has no real assets, he doesn't care about his credit score, he doesn't have actual wages to garnish, etc. He seems like a creditor's nightmare.


This is true, but it’s also why he has no credit to piss away and is instead using whatever cash on hand he has to gamble. He’s not getting visa to pay for his gambling habit and can then file for bankruptcy like DSP did. 

This also means once he’s gambled into the overdrawn bank account territory he can’t even try to live on CC cards to get by for a few months. I guess May will serve her purpose. The sandwich artist salary might keep the rent paid and the internet on when Ralph doesn’t have a pot to piss in.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 30, 2021)

TherapyMan said:


> I have to wonder what Piggy stands to actually lose. Ralph has no real assets, he doesn't care about his credit score, he doesn't have actual wages to garnish, etc. He seems like a creditor's nightmare.


Ronnie's 20K-40K Crackshack / Hunting cabin is Ralph's collateral.


----------



## Tookie (Oct 30, 2021)

Ralph should branch out into movie reviews for his channel. There's this movie called "Uncut Gems" he should check out.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 31, 2021)

I am....honestly speechless. I'd honestly having a hard time trying to decide whether releasing the sex tape or this Caesar's sportsbook shit.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 31, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> I am....honestly speechless. I'd honestly having a hard time trying to decide whether releasing the sex tape or this Caesar's sportsbook shit.


You don't have to decide because he already claimed the worst title: *deadbeat dad.*


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 31, 2021)

SO about that sports book. is it open for internationals? need another desperate bookie as a place to hedge bets at other desperate bookies. 
European bookies are all to well off  right now with making most of their money with apps and people have just to much money to spend right now.
realy hard to get a bet pairing you are guranteed to win with right now in europe---


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 31, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> SO about that sports book. is it open for internationals? need another desperate bookie as a place to hedge bets at other desperate bookies.
> European bookies are all to well off  right now with making most of their money with apps and people have just to much money to spend right now.
> realy hard to get a bet pairing you are guranteed to win with right now in europe---


No. Some apps require you be a legal resident of the state the license is issued in and others require you be on premise in the casino to use.  I get sports book app ads targeted to my state only all the time even though I’m minutes from the borders of other states.


----------



## Puck (Nov 1, 2021)

Tookie said:


> Ralph should branch out into movie reviews for his channel. There's this movie called "Uncut Gems" he should check out.


Let's just hope Ralph's gambling ends the same way


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 1, 2021)

Puck said:


> Let's just hope Ralph's gambling ends the same way


He doesn’t have the money, hustle or the balls for an Uncut Gems style finale. He’s a solo Leaving Las Vegas crossed with Idiotocracy.


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 4, 2021)

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Thomas Highway (Nov 4, 2021)

@theralph This gambling addiction is no way to celebrate Christ.


----------



## Telemeter (Nov 6, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> @theralph This gambling addiction is no way to celebrate Christ.


He's got a system!


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 6, 2021)

Ralph, show your devotion to Christ by gambling some more. Don't listen to these filthy ayelawgs, gambling is totally trad, Christian, and based.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Nov 6, 2021)

Telemeter said:


> He's got a system!


Sure. Every time Gunt loses a bet he doubles it so the next one wins back the loss.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 6, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> Sure. Every time Gunt loses a bet he doubles it so the next one wins back the loss.


That's how pros do it!


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2689349
> Tweet | Archive


Turning down +150 to take -125 for 17 yards seems like a Ralph thing to do.

Taylor had 172 rushing yards and 200 total yards, so Ralph did win that one.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 9, 2021)

Just to compare, has there ever been a lolcow that completely fucked up its life by gambling?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 9, 2021)

Rupert Bear said:


> Just to compare, has there ever been a lolcow that completely fucked up its life by gambling?


Fucked up their life? no 

Compounded their existing problems? Please see Mersh as an example


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 10, 2021)

Rupert Bear said:


> Just to compare, has there ever been a lolcow that completely fucked up its life by gambling?


DSP is probably the one that's come closest.  He has many many many other faults as well, but for a decade he was making $250K at his Machinima peak and has nothing to show for it.

It's actually not a very big crossover between lolcows and gambling simply because most of them don't have the money.  There are very few lolcows that have a steady 9-to-5 paycheck, and the ones that made their money off of social media/Youtube grifting like Ralph usually blow their money in other stupider ways or are lolcows for reasons other than money.


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 12, 2021)

Tweet | Archive


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 12, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2711316
> Tweet | Archive


Didn't go money line, what a cuck. I see we're back to $100 bets? I guess we can confirm that the one $2k bet was him draining his account on a hail mary because money is getting tight.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 12, 2021)

The best way to WIN BIG is to BET BIG.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 12, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The best way to WIN BIG is to BET BIG.


Ralph is an obvious sharp. The fact that he forces his mare to work at all is some kind of cruel joke. He could be selling his picks using the vast social media network he has as an A list e-celeb or just move to Vegas and live like a king off of his winnings.  I guess good on him for keeping it real.


----------



## Reaper King (Nov 12, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2711316
> Tweet | Archive


That's a huge fat $40 that Ralph won, better spend it on Makers Mark, pills, or more gambling before the Ms. gets a hold of it for the baby!


----------



## Cup Noodle (Nov 13, 2021)

The last person I knew that got addicted to gambling and pills ended up shooting their father (enabler) dead and wound up in prison.  It's a good thing Ralph can't own firearms and his parents are already dead.  If I were May though, I'd be concerned.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 13, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> The last person I knew that got addicted to gambling and pills ended up shooting their father (enabler) dead and wound up in prison.  It's a good thing Ralph can't own firearms and his parents are already dead.  If I were May though, I'd be concerned.


If it helps you sleep at night, May is a genuine tard and thus will likely be able to tap into her tard strength if threatened.  Ralph is also half bruise now and Lord Beetus will never allow that to fully heal.  If I was in Vegas eating some delicious plain beef, I'd put money on May winning that fight.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Nov 13, 2021)

May is a genuine tard for sure hanging on to minor ecelbs for the clout that she will never receive.  She yelled at Chris through that motel room door that she was a tranny lol.  I wish that full stream was available.  I watched it and wish I had downloaded some kind of screen capping program.  On the other hand she is a petite woman that I'm minorly attracted to.  I have weird tastes in women.  If the gunt doesn't end up in jail for his other transgressions, I can easily see him attacking her from pure proximity.  If he is too pussy for that he will wait until "his" child is born and take out his anger at fagmenco and the shiester Nick on Ronnie Ralph the third.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Nov 13, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> She yelled at Chris through that motel room door that she was a tranny lol.  I wish that full stream was available.


I hope someone clipped this


----------



## Cup Noodle (Nov 13, 2021)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> I hope someone clipped this


#MeToo  I watched the whole thing from the time they were "going into battle" to the point the gunt got scared once they actually got there and after at least a half hour of waffling sent his horse in.  After Chris didn't open the door to May's tranny admission they went to the Mall and got kicked out.  They found some snaggle toothed retard and called him a kiwi farmer and harassed him for a while before they decided to head home.  I forget which one it was, but one of Ralph's simps called Ralph while he was on the way home and told him the cops had arrived.  The gunt turned around and you could hear all the horses from the superchat mobile grunting.  He got there just in time to ruin a christorical event by shouting "Killstream Baby"  over it.  As soon as that was over his simp restreamer ended the live stream and deleted it knowing that it was in fact not a huge win but a huge embarrassment.  I think he probably waffled for more than thirty minutes.  It seems like there was a hour talking about gunting out on pizza.  If any Ralph simp wants to correct the record I invite you to post the full livestream.


----------



## BlackGorillaPerson (Nov 13, 2021)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> I hope someone clipped this





Cup Noodle said:


> #MeToo


Don't worry I have the entire stream and I'll send it to my buddy @anuscabbage12 (Hannibal#1709 on Discord) to clip that part out tomorrow. Technically Mantsu says she's also gender fluid just like CWC, so yeah great job Ralph you're dating a tranny pedophile.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

BlackGorillaPerson said:


> Don't worry I have the entire stream and I'll send it to my buddy @anuscabbage12 (Hannibal#1709 on Discord) to clip that part out tomorrow. Technically Mantsu says she's also gender fluid just like CWC, so yeah great job Ralph you're dating a tranny pedophile.


ethan ralph is literally dating a self professed man and having their child


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 13, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> The last person I knew that got addicted to gambling and pills ended up shooting their father (enabler) dead and wound up in prison.  It's a good thing Ralph can't own firearms and his parents are already dead.  If I were May though, I'd be concerned.


Is Grandpappie Ralph still around. I thought he was the one who gifted Ronnie the piece of land that Ronnie gifted to Ethan and Evan.


----------



## BlackGorillaPerson (Nov 13, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Is Grandpappie Ralph still around. I thought he was the one who gifted Ronnie the piece of land that Ronnie gifted to Ethan and Evan.


No Ralph lives past 60 with the severe alcoholism and poor people's diets that they subsist on so he died decades ago. I don't have the exact date but I'm sure my buddy @anuscabbage12 (Hannibal#1709 on Discord) could get you that info.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 13, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> May is a genuine tard for sure hanging on to minor ecelbs for the clout that she will never receive.  She yelled at Chris through that motel room door that she was a tranny lol.  I wish that full stream was available.  I watched it and wish I had downloaded some kind of screen capping program.  On the other hand she is a petite woman that I'm minorly attracted to.  I have weird tastes in women.  If the gunt doesn't end up in jail for his other transgressions, I can easily see him attacking her from pure proximity.  If he is too pussy for that he will wait until "his" child is born and take out his anger at fagmenco and the shiester Nick on Ronnie Ralph the third.





Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> I hope someone clipped this





Cup Noodle said:


> #MeToo  I watched the whole thing from the time they were "going into battle" to the point the gunt got scared once they actually got there and after at least a half hour of waffling sent his horse in.  After Chris didn't open the door to May's tranny admission they went to the Mall and got kicked out.  They found some snaggle toothed exceptional individual and called him a kiwi farmer and harassed him for a while before they decided to head home.  I forget which one it was, but one of Ralph's simps called Ralph while he was on the way home and told him the cops had arrived.  The gunt turned around and you could hear all the horses from the superchat mobile grunting.  He got there just in time to ruin a christorical event by shouting "Killstream Baby"  over it.  As soon as that was over his simp restreamer ended the live stream and deleted it knowing that it was in fact not a huge win but a huge embarrassment.  I think he probably waffled for more than thirty minutes.  It seems like there was a hour talking about gunting out on pizza.  If any Ralph simp wants to correct the record I invite you to post the full livestream.








						8/1/21 - Ethan Ralph Tries to Drag Chris-chan to his House
					

Update 3:30 PM EST: Ethan is planning to IRL stream the search: https://odysee.com/@theralphretort:1/chris-chan-search-party:8  As of about 2:00 PM EST on Sunday, August 1st, Ethan Ralph has stated his intent to locate CWC and "drag him" to Ethan's house to record an episode of the Killstream in...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## CryptoHermit (Nov 14, 2021)

Betting on sports is definitely wigger tier. If Ralph wants to be the Saviour Of The White Race so badly he could gamble FTM/BSC/ETH/AVAX/MATIC shitcoins like the rest of us proper whyte folk.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Nov 14, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Didn't go money line, what a cuck. I see we're back to $100 bets? I guess we can confirm that the one $2k bet was him draining his account on a hail mary because money is getting tight.



Someone speculated, and I think it's true, that the the $2k bet was probably off a promotion.

Around that time, one of the gambling sites were offering a "Risk free bet" promotion, where you transferred up to $5k to their betting app, and your first bet with that cash(or something) will be reimbursed if you lose. It's just a ploy to get gambling addicts to put large lumps sums into their app knowing most will gamble away their winnings anyways.

So Ralph bought on the promotion, uploaded at least $2k, threw it all on a sportsball bet, planning to go back to his minor $50-100 bets after being reimbursed, but made $5k in a windfall.

That I'm fairly certain is truth, they're are other things I speculate. Did he just deposit $2k or is there $3k left of the max promotion he kept quiet about? We think he pulls that $5k winning money out and goes to Vegas again, but did he or was that money left in app for more gambling, and he spent more liquid funds on the win euphoria?


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 20, 2021)

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 20, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2736264
> Tweet | Archive


from $2k to $25.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 20, 2021)

So much for not sports gambling anymore.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 20, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2736264
> Tweet | Archive


An out of state Bama fan? What a faggot. tl;dr for non sports nerds, Bama is the winning destination the best college recruits go to. It is a powerhouse. You choose to root for them so you can be assured you'll basically never watch your team  lose. Hilarious with all his west Memphis pride. He truly hates everything about himself, including the state he was born in and everything that comes with it.


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 20, 2021)

The Ralphamale won the Arkansas bet.  Let that money ride tonight!


----------



## Ridin' On My Scootypuff (Nov 20, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> Did he just deposit $2k or is there $3k left of the max promotion he kept quiet about?


Let's not do the whole secret money thing, it's what made DSP such an autism vortex. Whatever he has now he won't have shortly, I think that's enough.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm waiting for Ralph to be so broke he kidnaps Evan from NC and brings him to Vegas hoping he's Rainman.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 20, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> I'm waiting for Ralph to be so broke he kidnaps Evan from NC and brings him to Vegas hoping he's Rainman.


Let’s hope he doesn’t find out the going rate for a white newborn on the black market.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 20, 2021)

Ridin' On My Scootypuff said:


> Let's not do the whole secret money thing, it's what made DSP such an autism vortex. Whatever he has now he won't have shortly, I think that's enough.


NGL i've been hoping someone breaks into Ralph's bank accounts ever since the DSP spergs did it, honestly surprised no other groups have been trying to pull that on lolcows ever since Null pulled a dumbledore (no pozloading my neghole.....however)


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 20, 2021)

Gunt just said that he had come out of retirement from gambling to do a sports bet today. I'd be willing to bet he lost big during Vegas 3.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 21, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> NGL i've been hoping someone breaks into Ralph's bank accounts ever since the DSP spergs did it, honestly surprised no other groups have been trying to pull that on lolcows ever since Null pulled a dumbledore (no pozloading my neghole.....however)


GATOR I NEED THE FUCKIN' TWO FACTOR CODE I SWEAR TO GOD IF YOU DON'T REPLY RIGHT NOW YOU KNOW I DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 21, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> NGL i've been hoping someone breaks into Ralph's bank accounts ever since the DSP spergs did it, honestly surprised no other groups have been trying to pull that on lolcows ever since Null pulled a dumbledore (no pozloading my neghole.....however)


That's silly.  Ralph needs some small amount of money to continue functioning and if he does not function how will he entertain me?  Also if he does get his bank accounts drained he can just go and cry and play victim and cry into his hug box.  Finally just draining someone's bank account seems like it would be hard to do without getting caught, and if you get caught doing that I would actually enjoy Ralph getting every last ounce of petty revenge he could.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Nov 21, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> That's silly.  Ralph needs some small amount of money to continue functioning and if he does not function how will he entertain me?  Also if he does get his bank accounts drained he can just go and cry and play victim and cry into his hug box.  Finally just draining someone's bank account seems like it would be hard to do without getting caught, and if you get caught doing that I would actually enjoy Ralph getting every last ounce of petty revenge he could.


DSP's thing wasn't about draining his bank account, someone calld their bank and a weird fucking robot voice listed everything he spent money on


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanksgiving weekend, they're on holiday in Rochester staying with May's family. Where's Ralph? Where do you think - The Draftkings Sportsbook in the Del Lago Resort & Casino!


Tweet | Archive


----------



## The Big Dream (Nov 27, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Thanksgiving weekend, they're on holiday in Rochester staying with May's family. Where's Ralph? Where do you think - The Draftkings Sportsbook in the Del Lago Resort & Casino!
> View attachment 2755717
> Tweet | Archive


Ralph really only has five or so methods of coping, and gambling is quickly becoming #1

I empathise with Ralph in that I don't like my in-laws either. But you know what I do when I visit? I bring a book to pass the time, or I help out with their yardwork. You see, there are many such activities that don't require you to be white trash, yet also avoid unwanted interaction.

(I fully expect Ralph to read this and then, in an effort to one-up me, post a selfie holding a pitchfork while pulling a soy-face)


----------



## veri (Nov 27, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Thanksgiving weekend, they're on holiday in Rochester staying with May's family. Where's Ralph? Where do you think - The Draftkings Sportsbook in the Del Lago Resort & Casino!
> View attachment 2755717
> Tweet | Archive


he’s there to blow off some steam after mays parents asked him what he does for a living and if he makes enough money to support a child


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 27, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Thanksgiving weekend, they're on holiday in Rochester staying with May's family. Where's Ralph? Where do you think - The Draftkings Sportsbook in the Del Lago Resort & Casino!
> View attachment 2755717
> Tweet | Archive


LMAO. Now we know why he agreed to go meet Harry Morris. The carrot was a trip to a casino where hotel rooms are $50 afterwards. 


verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> he’s there to blow off some steam after mays parents asked him what he does for a living and if he makes enough money to support a child


He didn’t need to ask. He’s already clearing out the spare bedroom for May and Guntlina in 2022.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 27, 2021)

The Big Dream said:


> I empathise with Ralph in that I don't like my in-laws either. But you know what I do when I visit? I bring a book to pass the time, or I help out with their yardwork. You see, there are many such activities that don't require you to be white trash, yet also avoid unwanted interaction.


im going to guess your beef with your inlaws also arent as black and white against you in terms of morality or general decency lol. unless youre also whoring out your spouse online for simps and irl for corporate america to feed your debts and gambling addiction



Cucktry Roads said:


> Gunt just said that he had come out of retirement from gambling to do a sports bet today. I'd be willing to bet he lost big during Vegas 3.


"retirement" lmfao why even lie about that instead of just pretending to be an expert successful luckiest gambling gunt ever? it doesnt make you look more in control it makes you look less than just admitting youve decided to indulge your vices after a break, if anything thatd at least show more awareness lol. also yeah it does point to him losing big again if even piggy brained ralph, or anyone really, calls it quits after previously being obsessed


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 4, 2021)

Tweet | Archive



Tweet | Archive

You're in Sin City ready to live the big-dog high-roller life, what's the first thing you do? Park your fat ass in a sports book with a bunch of sad old cunts betting on college football games.


----------



## cistendered (Dec 4, 2021)

Things that are not a priority for Ethan Ralph:
 Being a father
 Owning a car
 Owning a house

Things that are a priority for Ethan Ralph:
 $1000 purses
 Flying across the country to watch TV in a bar


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 4, 2021)

Remember though, Ralph needs to raise $10k for a paternity test.


----------



## TERF respecter (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe Ralph fell for a hooker in Vegas? He has a track record of going for women on the extreme fringes of society, a decent looking LV hooker would probably be the best piece of ass gunt has ever smelt and probably much better at sex than all those autistic/aspergers internet women he's groomed and dated. Never been to Vegas but whenever I've seen streams there are thousands of obvious hookers and single men walking around are their prime target for propositioning. Panstu better have the shack spotlessly clean for the return of the king! Get scrubbin' you pregnant old mare!


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 4, 2021)

The Big Dream said:


> Ralph really only has five or so methods of coping, and gambling is quickly becoming #1
> 
> I empathise with Ralph in that I don't like my in-laws either. But you know what I do when I visit? I bring a book to pass the time, or I help out with their yardwork. You see, there are many such activities that don't require you to be white trash, yet also avoid unwanted interaction.
> 
> (I fully expect Ralph to read this and then, in an effort to one-up me, post a selfie holding a pitchfork while pulling a soy-face)


Going to Vegas instead of hanging out with your family is honestly much cooler than reading in the corner like a homo


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 4, 2021)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Going to Vegas instead of hanging out with your family is honestly much cooler than reading in the corner like a homo


only if you win lol 



TERF respecter said:


> a decent looking LV hooker


you damned well hes going for fat trannies, pure patrician ralpha taste in shit eating fart huffing raw lazy gunt smashing bashing copulating


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 4, 2021)

Pretty impressive how he's able to take a break from Sports betting, doesn't seem like he's hopelessly addicted at all: 


Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 4, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Pretty impressive how he's able to take a break from Sports betting, doesn't seem like he's hopelessly addicted at all:
> View attachment 2774865
> View attachment 2774866
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


funny how all his trips are suddenly "free" by some stroke of luck whenever alawgs mock him relentlessly for needing a vegas feltening whenever hes figuratively felted.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 4, 2021)

Imagine how miserable the Gunt must be with Pantsu to run away to Vegas every other week. At this point the formula seems to be for every two days he has to spend with Digi’s sloppy seconds he gets one in Vegas. 

The first year a couple is together is the easy af honeymoon period, where couples can’t stand to be apart. But Ralph behaves like a  guy who’s been married fifteen years to an old battleaxe he hates. 



Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Going to Vegas instead of hanging out with your family is honestly much cooler than reading in the corner like a homo


It’s the proud tradition of old angry alcoholics who die alone, despised and far away from any homo books.


----------



## Eggg (Dec 4, 2021)

Do you think gunt actually watches these sportsball games? I get the feeling he just looks up tips and commentators or highlights and goes off that. Probably spends most of the game reading his thread and seethe tweeting.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 4, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Do you think gunt actually watches these sportsball games? I get the feeling he just looks up tips and commentators or highlights and goes off that. Probably spends most of the game reading his thread and seethe tweeting.


Gunt is just like Mersh when it comes to Sports bets and crypto. They buy when the green arrows are projected to go up or when the crypto graph is at its peak (worst time to buy)


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 5, 2021)

One thing I can guarantee is that while all gambling addicts will rejoice and boast about their big wins, you’ll never hear about the losses that often greatly outweigh any wins. Betting $2000 to make back $1000 is something Ralph will never admit to.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 5, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> One thing I can guarantee is that while all gambling addicts will rejoice and boast about their big wins, you’ll never hear about the losses that often greatly outweigh any wins. Betting $2000 to make back $1000 is something Ralph will never admit to.


I know several slot and bingo addicts and this is spot on.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 5, 2021)

You'd think he'd take the bet of the paternity tests but here we are again.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 5, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Do you think gunt actually watches these sportsball games? I get the feeling he just looks up tips and commentators or highlights and goes off that. Probably spends most of the game reading his thread and seethe tweeting.


i think he watches he's still a redneck at heart and was talking about sports pre-2021, from what he's said about previous bets i'd have a hard time believing he even looks up tips. maybe just turns on ESPN and then looks at the bets and goes "i bet the jets will have a good week" but he's not actively researching and following trends and sharps and all that crap like other betters. hell he can barely work a fucking computer as it is.


----------



## Frog Ken (Dec 5, 2021)

If Ralph could make memes, this is what he'd make.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 5, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i think he watches he's still a redneck at heart and was talking about sports pre-2021, from what he's said about previous bets i'd have a hard time believing he even looks up tips. maybe just turns on ESPN and then looks at the bets and goes "i bet the jets will have a good week" but he's not actively researching and following trends and sharps and all that crap like other betters. hell he can barely work a fucking computer as it is.


Ralph  admitted  he only watches or pretends to watch a bit to not be called gay

edit i feel the need to point out that this actually happened and isnt me being schizo, he didnt say he specifically did it but he did say all guys should be into it to not seem gay and iirc did say he was pressured by other guys and the expectation as a reason he got into sports.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 5, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Ralph  admitted  he only watches or pretends to watch a bit to not be called gay


Nowadays admitting you watch Sportsball (at least watching religiously and not just watching casually) is pretty gay


----------



## cistendered (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## veri (Dec 6, 2021)

Frog Ken said:


> If Ralph could make memes, this is what he'd make.
> 
> View attachment 2776490


probably smoking some crank ass bush weed. also that’s the most white trash lighting i’ve ever seen he looks jaundiced and sickly


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 13, 2021)

Ralphamale baby! Can't stop winning. 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 13, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralphamale baby! Can't stop winning.
> View attachment 2796399
> Tweet | Archive


He’s been gambling for days and finally gets a win he can share on Twitter. It makes one wonder how much he’s been losing between this and his big $500 cash flash post. Long time in between Ralphmale boasting. 

Ralphmale will pretend he’s going home up $950 lol.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 13, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralphamale baby! Can't stop winning.
> View attachment 2796399
> Tweet | Archive


Still can't afford to prove his child is his though. Broke bitch. Pop off about how much your clothes cost you or whatever credit card company you plan on declaring bankruptcy from. 

Post your ledger, bitch. That's what real winners do. They're not afraid to show that off. Except you'd shatter the absolutely pathetic self-image you've created. You can't even own up to having a child, why would you do that? I can't write an insult that isn't instantly made worse by something Ralph does on day+1.


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 13, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralphamale baby! Can't stop winning.
> View attachment 2796399
> Tweet | Archive


LOL, he's probably subscribed to one of those youtube parlay scammers to get his picks.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Dec 13, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralphamale baby! Can't stop winning.
> View attachment 2796399
> Tweet | Archive


He could have placed this bet from his phone. Don't see why he is betting sports all of a sudden. No way he keeps up with it enough  But hey, he is the Ralpha Male he has throw away money to burn. Killstream.tv is generating for him bigly. All that LBRY adds up fast. He might almost have more money than Tonka by now.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 13, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> He could have placed this bet from his phone. Don't see why he is betting sports all of a sudden. No way he keeps up with it enough  But hey, he is the Ralpha Male he has throw away money to burn. Killstream.tv is generating for him bigly. All that LBRY adds up fast. He might almost have more money than Tonka by now.


? He's been betting sports the entire time. He normally does it from his phone and even complained that in Vegas and couldn't do that unless he was physically in the sports betting location because of Nevada law. VA allows sports betting apps.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 13, 2021)

cistendered said:


> View attachment 2776584


N-noooo ralphabros! How are we going to project a hetero image now?!


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Dec 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> ? He's been betting sports the entire time. He normally does it from his phone and even complained that in Vegas and couldn't do that unless he was physically in the sports betting location because of Nevada law. VA allows sports betting apps.


Your level of snark is off the charts. Calm down bro. Or keep holding internet grudges that nobody gives a fuck about. Cope harder bro.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Your level of snark is off the charts. Calm down bro. Or keep holding internet grudges that nobody gives a fuck about. Cope harder bro.


I didn’t detect any snark, but what he said is true. I think Sportbooks going legal in Virginia in Jan 2021 really hooked the Gunt in a big way. He no longer had to waddle down to the gas station poker machine to piss away his money. He could do what he does best, being an degenerate addict sitting on his fat ass at home staring at his little screen. 

He is constantly mentioning getting comped, match bonuses, etc…he’s like a walking betting app marketing cliche at this point.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Dec 14, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I didn’t detect any snark, but what he said is true. I think Sportbooks going legal in Virginia in Jan 2021 really hooked the Gunt in a big way. He no longer had to waddle down to the gas station poker machine to piss away his money. He could do what he does best, being an degenerate addict sitting on his fat ass at home staring at his little screen.
> 
> He is constantly mentioning getting comped, match bonuses, etc…he’s like a walking betting app marketing cliche at this point.


i know he pays attention to Barstool and Dave Portnoy. Portnoy is his hero. The sex stuff is similar to Ralph's interests. Except Portnoy has more money. And they both have a blog.


----------



## MindYourSeabiscuits (Dec 14, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralphamale baby! Can't stop winning.
> View attachment 2796399
> Tweet | Archive


If the bookies hated you, they'd kick you off their site Ralph, that's what they do with guys who are consistently successful. They keep you because you make retarded bets like prop parlays which you undoubtedly lose most of the time. 

On another somewhat related note, I always found it funny how Ralph bandwagons teams from all over the country. Alabama in college football, Kansas City in the NFL, the Lakers in the NBA and Atlanta in baseball. He's never lived in these places and just picks the best teams in the particular sport and roots for them like a (((rootless cosmopolitan)))


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 14, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> i know he pays attention to Barstool and Dave Portnoy. Portnoy is his hero. The sex stuff is similar to Ralph's interests. Except Portnoy has more money. And they both have a blog.


Ralph has definitely been imitating Portnoy these past few months. 

Portnoy was quoted saying last month, “ If you wrong me I will burn you to the ground. If I burn with it that’s the cost of doing business. I’ve always been that way.”

Sounds very familiar. However it’s just hilarious when a poor wigger e-clown like Ralph tries this strategy because it can only result in self-immolation for a poor dumb peon. Portnoy actually owns a real business, as opposed to just aggressively panhandling online for hours everyday.

Ralph’s wildly overestimating his “influence” and how rich a few K make him feel, is a major reason he’s been such a top notch cow the past two years.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 14, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> i know he pays attention to Barstool and Dave Portnoy. Portnoy is his hero. The sex stuff is similar to Ralph's interests. Except Portnoy has more money. And they both have a blog.


Portnoy reviews Pizzas 

Ralph reviews Trashburgers and Bland $120 Steaks


----------



## veri (Dec 14, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Portnoy reviews Pizzas
> 
> Ralph reviews Trashburgers and Bland $120 Steaks


ralph doesn’t review food he just posts pics of it to own the alogs and make them jealous


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 17, 2021)

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Victim2988 (Dec 17, 2021)

Kind of funny that people are worried that ralph got 9000$ for his jpg avatar, 9k is peanuts for a gambler, he can lose it in less than a week and end up in a even worse situation than before. My girlfriend's ex could gamble away 2000$ in just one day when they couldn't afford food for their newborn baby. The more you give them money the more they gamble, at the end it always end up in debt and misery.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 17, 2021)

Does he think this makes him look like a baller?

It makes you look like a deadbeat dad, Ralph. The kind _your_ dad was!


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 17, 2021)

Victim2988 said:


> The more you give them money the more they gamble, at the end it always end up in debt and misery.


Well Gunt will not need to worry much about food and housing once he is in prison, but the mystery is what lulzy thing will happen once he gets out. Drug dealer arc? homelessness?, get into a fist fight with Mantsu's new Z-list e-celeb husband? The possibilities are larger than his BMI.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Dec 17, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Does he think this makes him look like a baller?
> 
> It makes you look like a deadbeat dad, Ralph. The kind _your_ dad was!


The Gunt is just following in his father's footsteps, being a deadbeat.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 17, 2021)

Ngl that parlay actually is pretty good.


----------



## Victim2988 (Dec 17, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> Well Gunt will not need to worry much about food and housing once he is in prison, but the mystery is what lulzy thing will happen once he gets out. Drug dealer arc? homelessness?, get into a fist fight with Mantsu's new Z-list e-celeb husband? The possibilities are larger than his BMI.


"Faces of meth" 2024...


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 17, 2021)

"+500 for this is a steal.  Even if it misses."

WTF?!

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't "misses" = "you lose your money"?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 17, 2021)

Nod Flenders said:


> The Gunt is just following in his father's footsteps, being a deadbeat.


At least Ronnie owned his own Guntshack


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 17, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> "+500 for this is a steal.  Even if it misses."
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't "misses" = "you lose your money"?


Just a retarded way to say "the risk is worth the reward."


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 17, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> At least Ronnie owned his own Guntshack


Did he? I mean you would hope a shitpile like that wouldn’t still have a mortgage attached but Ronnie strikes me as the type that would have taken a second or reversible mortgage on his house if possible to keep the beer money flowing. I would bet there’s a nice chunk of back taxes owed on the property and I could see the county ending up with the place because of it. 

But, it’s true that at least Ronnie managed to buy a house/get a mortgage- which Ralph will never manage to do.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 17, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph has definitely been imitating Portnoy these past few months.
> 
> Portnoy was quoted saying last month, “ If you wrong me I will burn you to the ground. If I burn with it that’s the cost of doing business. I’ve always been that way.”
> 
> ...


plus Portnoy says it because its part of his brand. Barstool is just the sports version of Tough Crowd. so he has to act like a ball busting gangster posteuring motherfucker. its the same reason he asks people on what to invest and what sports picks. because the loss in money is less than losing these customers. 

Beyond all of that Portnoy was a literal millionaire before he started talking shit. its way easier to act like a fool when you're set for life regardless.


----------



## bffSantaClaus (Dec 18, 2021)

Do any of his paypiggies comment about how he's throwing their money away gambling, while he needs attorneys for three criminal charges and a child custody/support case? I can't imagine donating to someone like that.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 18, 2021)

It's a LOCK! Get COMPED!

Tweet | Archive

Now wait a minute Ralph:  

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Joe Swanson (Dec 19, 2021)

How long until he loses all the money he made from selling his flurk


----------



## Retink (Dec 19, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> How long until he loses all the money he made from selling his flurk


Probably gone already. I've known a lot of people who were working class that liked to gamble and it always amazed me how fast they burned anything they won as opposed to doing anything with it.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ralph bet on .......Japanese Basketball game ?? Well he got felted, loss all his money and now he's coping !!!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 29, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph bet on .......Japanese Basketball game ?? Well he got felted, loss all his money and now he's coping !!!
> View attachment 2840153


"Don't bet on Japanese basketball, that's my advice to you."

Ralph's life continues to be a series of lessons no one else needs to learn.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 30, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph bet on .......Japanese Basketball game ?? Well he got felted, loss all his money and now he's coping !!!
> View attachment 2840153


Wow, he’s even farther down the gambling addict rabbit hole than I thought. Jap basketball? He’s betting on anything the Ceaser’s sports book puts under his nose.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 31, 2021)

Spending NYE in a sportsbook lol:




Tweet | Archive

Edit: You ayylawgs don't understand gambling, you have to spend money to make money:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Spending NYE in a sportsbook lol:
> View attachment 2846065
> View attachment 2846067
> View attachment 2846097
> ...


He came so close to losing that money, lol. What a dumb bet, He's got to be losing some serious money.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Edit: You ayylawgs don't understand gambling, you have to spend money to make money:


not the best to post you laying odds to win pocket change considering the circumstance though lol. that and imo you shouldnt be playing that end unless your bankroll is well suited to tanking losses or its an occasional thing  with expendable income only when youre a bit more wanting to win a bit of extra money that day vs having as much fun gambling. it might point to ralph being so beaten and desperate hes panicking and thinking more odds of something happening than not = a wise investment

edit lol i didnt see the actual bet what are you doing ralph? you realize that the "odds" in sports cant be exact right?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Spending NYE in a sportsbook lol:
> View attachment 2846065
> View attachment 2846067
> View attachment 2846097
> ...


So if he’s not doing a show from Vegas on NYE, why is he there?  Without his “fine as fuck” pregnant trad fiance no less.


----------



## veri (Dec 31, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> So if he’s not doing a show from Vegas on NYE, why is he there?  Without his “fine as fuck” pregnant trad fiance no less.


to lose more money and eat COMPED 85$ dry pieces of plain steak obviously. also to get away from mantsu


----------



## Keranu (Dec 31, 2021)

MindYourSeabiscuits said:


> If the bookies hated you, they'd kick you off their site Ralph, that's what they do with guys who are consistently successful. They keep you because you make retarded bets like prop parlays which you undoubtedly lose most of the time.
> 
> On another somewhat related note, I always found it funny how Ralph bandwagons teams from all over the country. Alabama in college football, Kansas City in the NFL, the Lakers in the NBA and Atlanta in baseball. He's never lived in these places and just picks the best teams in the particular sport and roots for them like a (((rootless cosmopolitan)))


Dude I've been saying this!! I wanted to make a thread about it because his bandwagoning is so obvious.

He even has a Yankees hat.

Hell you'd think he would at least support Tennessee teams but nope he's all ROLL TIDE!

He really is the ultimate wigger.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jan 1, 2022)

Wait so he wasn't doing a show in Vegas? I thought that was his whole alibi.


----------



## Puck (Jan 1, 2022)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph bet on .......Japanese Basketball game ?? Well he got felted, loss all his money and now he's coping !!!
> View attachment 2840153





Fannyscum said:


> Spending NYE in a sportsbook lol:
> View attachment 2846065
> View attachment 2846067
> View attachment 2846097
> ...


Gonna start sperging a bit about gambling but these two moves are enormous red flags for problem and bad gamblers.

The first one, betting on Japanese basketball, is a big red flag that someone is a problem gambler.  Betting on football games is one thing, being an American, Ralph probably has a decent idea of the teams and their strengths and weaknesses so he wouldn't be at too much of a disadvantage, but betting on Japanese basketball is completely different.  He's completely at the mercy of the bookies, has no idea if a line is good or not, he'll have no idea if a bet is decent value.  It's a big sign that someone is addicted to gambling when they start betting on incredibly obscure sports.

The 2nd one, him betting 150 to make 50, just highlights how fucking dumb Ralph is, bookies love these bets, the sort of bets that seem like sure things so the Ralphs of the world have to put up 150 to make 50.  They're not worried about dropping 50 here and there, they know that if they keep Ralph betting these long enough eventually things we'll break they're way and they'll clean the ralphamale out.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 2, 2022)

Puck said:


> Ralph probably has a decent idea of the teams and their strengths and weaknesses so he wouldn't be at too much of a disadvantage, but betting on Japanese basketball is completely different. He's completely at the mercy of the bookies, has no idea if a line is good or not, he'll have no idea if a bet is decent value. It's a big sign that someone is addicted to gambling when they start betting on incredibly obscure sports.


he didnt even watch it enough beforehand to tell if it was "obviously rigged" or not. i actually believe him because he sounded pissed like he lost ALOT on that, its so fucking retarded its like not even searching if wwe is scripted before betting on a wrestler. its really really really fucking bad next hell be losing thousands on portuguese fin diving. also he seems completely unaware that sports odds arent as exact as a table game where any niche situation that could reasonably effect it is just a reset vs anything from a different team strategy to personal choices outside the game, weather. unforeseen variables, random tragedy, i mean ralph look how close the bet was vs the odds you had. 1\3rd of your bet in profit lol.



Puck said:


> The 2nd one, him betting 150 to make 50, just highlights how fucking dumb Ralph is, bookies love these bets, the sort of bets that seem like sure things so the Ralphs of the world have to put up 150 to make 50. They're not worried about dropping 50 here and there, they know that if they keep Ralph betting these long enough eventually things we'll break they're way and they'll clean the ralphamale out.


its dumb to try and lay odds for steady results even if you have the advantage with a smaller bankroll, in the early days gamblers bet against each other and the person laying odds betting more to win less was ceded a long term statistical advantage to make it worth their while. still caused a ton of those people to game way their ancient noble estates and wealth and caused a ton of people to kill themselves. even casinos struggle to field games that dont give enough of an advantage like Faro, a game that gave us the infamous suicide table where 2 people banking the game blew their brains out on it (another one was blackjack). oh and of course when everyone else would cheer at a handsome payout youre left wandering how it happened so often despite being less likely to occur and losing out on more than you could have won. 

also the people betting against you in this case have a bit more access to tons of data and information when trying to sucker you into unfavorable bets vs one sleeping gunt mumbling "l-look ahm totally paying attention to tha spurts ahm nawt gay ets nawt troooo!"


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> in the early days gamblers bet against each other


If Ethan had a passport, he could go to Nora’s homeland and play with Betfair. Odds on the site are set by the gamblers, and I know guys with significant capital who will coordinate to take money from retards. For example, they all go on and bet a lot of money on something really unlikely so the other betters see that a lot of money is being bet on that outcome and put their money on it too. The odds then shift. Then the big money guys move it all at the last minute onto the sane  outcome and clean up on the odds the tards helped them move. These guys clear millions of dollars a month betting like this, and it’s just a fun hobby for them. They would welcome another moron like Ethan Ralph on the site.


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm not one to bet anything outside of cheap poker games or some fights with a couple buddies, but it seems like Sports betting may be the worst way to go about it. Boxing is the sport I followed the most even betting with friends with a dollar a fight it was a crap shoot, but it made it more fun. I would only bet stuff I intimately know about, I watched and played a lot of team sports but you wouldn't catch me betting them. Way too many variables. Look at his bet on the Bama game. What if that other team decided to kick field goal instead of going for a touchdown? He's out 150 and we wouldn't hear about it, I guess.

I really think most sports are rigged on some level anyway. It really doesn't take much; A bad spot here, a bad call there, random questionable penalties for a commercial to kill momentum. There's so much money on the line, why wouldn't they?

A fool and his money...


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jan 2, 2022)

Puck said:


> Gonna start sperging a bit about gambling but these two moves are enormous red flags for problem and bad gamblers.
> 
> The first one, betting on Japanese basketball, is a big red flag that someone is a problem gambler.  Betting on football games is one thing, being an American, Ralph probably has a decent idea of the teams and their strengths and weaknesses so he wouldn't be at too much of a disadvantage, but betting on Japanese basketball is completely different.  He's completely at the mercy of the bookies, has no idea if a line is good or not, he'll have no idea if a bet is decent value.  It's a big sign that someone is addicted to gambling when they start betting on incredibly obscure sports.
> 
> The 2nd one, him betting 150 to make 50, just highlights how fucking dumb Ralph is, bookies love these bets, the sort of bets that seem like sure things so the Ralphs of the world have to put up 150 to make 50.  They're not worried about dropping 50 here and there, they know that if they keep Ralph betting these long enough eventually things we'll break they're way and they'll clean the ralphamale out.


How can he unironcally say this kind of stuff without realising that he has a problem? 

Betting can really improve your enjoyment of any particular sport. Part of it is the emotional investment like getting your favorite team trough the playoffs or watching the big final with a bet on it gives a real adrenaline rush. Other aspects like the social stuff becomes better. Nothing is more fun then getting your pals togheter and watching the game with over a competive bet. Then after/before the game discussing betting strategies. Sharing info about the players condtions and/or recent perfomances. It really brings friends togheter like few things do.
But Theres no way in hell that he has any kind of personal invesment in Japanese fucking basketball. Not even the weebs give a fuck about japanese sports. Even Gator would call that gay nerd shit.
When you win its fucking great but when you lose its the fucking worst. Either way you have a strong emotional reaction.

Prehaps the Gunt is really fucking depressed and numbed by drugs that the only way for him to feel anything at all is gambling. That need has consumed way greater men then him.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Jan 3, 2022)

Puck said:


> The first one, betting on Japanese basketball, is a big red flag that someone is a problem gambler. Betting on football games is one thing, being an American, Ralph probably has a decent idea of the teams and their strengths and weaknesses so he wouldn't be at too much of a disadvantage, but betting on Japanese basketball is completely different. He's completely at the mercy of the bookies, has no idea if a line is good or not, he'll have no idea if a bet is decent value. It's a big sign that someone is addicted to gambling when they start betting on incredibly obscure sports.


This, it's what happens when you're desperately trying to chase losses and just looking at what's on the board at like 6AM on an off day. I'm surprised he would even admit that he's betting on random shit like that but I wouldn't be surprised if he thinks it makes him sound cool and exotic for some retarded reason


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jan 3, 2022)

Gangster Talk said:


> This, it's what happens when you're desperately trying to chase losses and just looking at what's on the board at like 6AM on an off day. I'm surprised he would even admit that he's betting on random shit like that but I wouldn't be surprised if he thinks it makes him sound cool and exotic for some retarded reason


Gambling addicts always do this, they try to brag about the weird sports and prop bets they gamble on. It's so they can pretend like they're still making money even when no big games are on.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 15, 2022)

Nigga we COMPED:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 15, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Nigga we COMPED:
> View attachment 2890097
> Tweet | Archive


Ralphamale falls for the clickbait of the gambling world every single time. 

I wonder how many online gambling platforms he puts deposits on? Caesar’s SB, Fan Duel, Draft Kings, MGM’s. 

I figure once he burns through the his deposit and figures he needs to take a break the FREE FIFTY DOLLAR promo pops up and he’s depositing more money in no time to make that parlay bet.


----------



## veri (Jan 15, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralphamale falls for the clickbait of the gambling world every single time.


but when he spends 1k on slot machines in one night it comes with a free (comped) ralphameal


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 16, 2022)

Getting the hot tips from Gator: 


Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 16, 2022)

If Gator did that just to fuck with Ethan, that would be golden. But no, Gator is just that dumb.


----------



## Secret Messages (Jan 16, 2022)

lol gunt may be flushing money down the toilet at a breakneck speed but at least he’s smart enough to only post about his bets after he wins them. You’re special, Gator.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Jan 30, 2022)

Ralph just keeps losing this week. I know he never posts his losses (not counting his hospital pic) but im sure he bet big on the Chiefs who just got beat out.


----------



## RangerBoo (Jan 31, 2022)

Thinking on Ralph probably blowing close to a thousand bucks on the AFC Championship game, I think this is what was going through Ralphs head.
He was going to go to Portugal with Daddy Dax and epically own Warski. He was going to have the time of his life, indulging in drugs and underage sex. Then his Chiefs would win the AFC Championship and go to the Super Bowl.
 I mean, they are going up against the Bengals who went 4-11-1 last season (Yeah I am a bit of a sports junkie. Get your digs in.). They were lucky to go to the AFC Championship much less the playoffs. No way the Chiefs could lose. Then, with his winnings, Ralph would plan a big Super Bowl party for both him and Daddy Dax (Get BTFO'ed May) and he and his internet daddy would live it up in Vegas. Staying at the swankiest hotel, eating the finest food and fucking the best whores that Vegas had to offer instead of being responsible with that amount of money and using it to pay off loans, debts, get a real ring for May or build a nursery for Demon Baby 2.0. He would then brag about it all on Twitter as a big own towards Warski, PPP, Vickers, Null and the Farms.
These are the 5 Star days he is talking about bitch.
Only that didn't happen. Instead Daddy Dax bailed on him, he got his ass beat in Portugal and the Chiefs lost in overtime to the underdog Bengals meaning no living large Super Bowl party in Vegas. All he has now to show for his plans is a hospital bill, gambling debts and a pregnant pedo horse bride to come back home to. This is the definition of felted.

For fun, here is the money Ralph could of won if he wasn't a walking disaster:



I bet that probably stings his ego the most. Although it is probably the best that he didn't win that amount of money as Gunty would have spent it all at once on a luxury trip to Vegas with Daddy Dax.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 31, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Thinking on Ralph probably blowing close to a thousand bucks on the AFC Championship game, I think this is what was going through Ralphs head.
> He was going to go to Portugal with Daddy Dax and epically own Warski. He was going to have the time of his life, indulging in drugs and underage sex. Then his Chiefs would win the AFC Championship and go to the Super Bowl.
> I mean, they are going up against the Bengals who went 4-11-1 last season (Yeah I am a bit of a sports junkie. Get your digs in.). They were lucky to go to the AFC Championship much less the playoffs. No way the Chiefs could lose. Then, with his winnings, Ralph would plan a big Super Bowl party for both him and Daddy Dax (Get BTFO'ed May) and he and his internet daddy would live it up in Vegas. Staying at the swankiest hotel, eating the finest food and fucking the best whores that Vegas had to offer instead of being responsible with that amount of money and using it to pay off loans, debts, get a real ring for May or build a nursery for Demon Baby 2.0. He would then brag about it all on Twitter as a big own towards Warski, PPP, Vickers, Null and the Farms.
> These are the 5 Star days he is talking about bitch.
> ...


I think Ralph upped his bet on the Chiefs today. He’s been anticipating this game since they beat the Bills. Most ppl after the week Ralph had would assume the universe is lined against them and avoid big bets, but this is Ralph. Ralph would assume after his week from hell that the universe owes him, his team had to win big and pay off.


----------



## RangerBoo (Jan 31, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think Ralph upped his bet on the Chiefs today. He’s been anticipating this game since they beat the Bills. Most ppl after the week Ralph had would assume the universe is lined against them and avoid big bets, but this is Ralph. Ralph would assume after his week from hell that the universe owes him, his team had to win big and pay off.C


Could you imagine what it would have been like if the game went Ralphs way? Granted, I don't think he would have won as much as that one guy who I posted earlier did but Ralph would have gotten a nice payday. Of course the first thing he would have done the moment he gotten that money is blow it on a trip for him and Daddy Dax to go Vegas for the Super Bowl. There he would regale the story of his epic 1 vs 4 fight and how he won that fight and had the scars to prove it to impressionable Vegas whores who would have just been in awe of the Ralphamales manliness. Life just has a way of throwing an interception (Haha) at your plans huh Ralph?


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 4, 2022)

ATLEAST 4K DOLLARS ON MOBILE SPORTSBALL ACCORDING TO GATA!

4000 Big macs!
400 boxes of pampers...!
80 liters of Makers mark!
10 months of childsupport!
8 months of payments for your rinky dinky nissan!
5 Iphones!
4 months of rent!


----------



## Harlan Wick (Feb 5, 2022)

Found footage of Gunt betting in the wild.


----------



## Stoneheart (Feb 5, 2022)

Gator told Andy that the gunt used company money to gamble...


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 7, 2022)

He gambled on a fart and lost.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Feb 7, 2022)

Terrorist said:


> He gambled on a fart and lost.


Rolled snake eyes for his brown eye and now he's got two black eyes.


----------



## Pres. Benjamin Franklin (Feb 7, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Found footage of Gunt betting in the wild.


1:20 Metokur tries to intervention


----------



## veri (Feb 11, 2022)

i saw this video the other day. reminded me of ralph and how he’s a casino’s dream customer. stupid, money to blow, thinks he’s winning




IM COMPED NIGGA I GOT A FREE STEAK


----------



## Fannyscum (Feb 14, 2022)

RAMS BABAY!!! Gambling wunderkind Rad Roberts earned a cool $166 and only had to outlay a grand. Remember, he only posts the big wins: 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 14, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> RAMS BABAY!!! Gambling wunderkind Rad Roberts earned a cool $166 and only had to outlay a grand. Remember, he only posts the big wins:
> View attachment 2983773
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> View attachment 2983778


And yet still more than he makes during a lot of his streams...


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 14, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> RAMS BABAY!!! Gambling wunderkind Rad Roberts earned a cool $166 and only had to outlay a grand. Remember, he only posts the big wins:
> View attachment 2983773
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> View attachment 2983778


Yet, total silence and tears when the Chiefs lost. I really wonder how much he lost on that game given he was ready to show the Gunt for $300 in the aftermath.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 14, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> RAMS BABAY!!! Gambling wunderkind Rad Roberts earned a cool $166 and only had to outlay a grand. Remember, he only posts the big wins:
> View attachment 2983773
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> View attachment 2983778


I notice his "big" wins only get worse and worse. Also he's still gambling after gators told us he fucked himself financially with gambling and he raged and got kicked out of vegas


----------



## DonDaLemon (Feb 15, 2022)

Was Ralph just going to Vegas to sportsbet/get hookers or did he lose big at a certain game? I'm imaging Ralph dropping a few hundred in those giant slot machines,  getting nothing,  gunting away only for some granny to come up and hit the jackpot.


----------



## Telemeter (Feb 21, 2022)

Shouldn't he be making his monthly trip to Vegas about now?


----------



## twozero (Feb 21, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Shouldn't he be making his monthly trip to Vegas about now?


Ralph's too broke to do his monthly Vegas crawl now. He's got a top tier bowling-alley wedding to plan!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 21, 2022)

twozero said:


> Ralph's too broke to do his monthly Vegas crawl now. He's got a top tier bowling-alley wedding to plan!


He must be so sad he broke his bank to go to Lisbon and get his ass thumped. Ralph might have been able to eek out a Feb Vegas trip if he hadn’t been so determined to own himself so hard. 

I’d hate to be in the Gunt’s shoes every penny he’s making now doesn’t even cover his debts.  Gunt could probably just barely cover his basic living costs grinding out his shitty stream - rent, utilities, groceries and maybe his truck. But he decided to add gambling addiction, drug/booze addiction and a fucking baby to the equation. He’s utterly fucked. 

Pantsu better make sure he doesn’t overdraw all her accounts or he will have to change her out for access to a new dumb ass’s bank accounts. 

Gunt needs to start egging the trolls on just to get free diapers lobbed at his door because he’s not going to be able to afford them on his superchat income.


----------



## Shabbos Groyper (Feb 21, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> RAMS BABAY!!! Gambling wunderkind Rad Roberts earned a cool $166 and only had to outlay a grand. Remember, he only posts the big wins:
> View attachment 2983773
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> View attachment 2983778


If he's betting this kind of money and bragging about that small a win he must be getting seriously hammered on his losing days. Probably burns through a week's super chats in a day of losses. At this rate the odysee exclusive money won't last a month


----------



## Retink (Feb 21, 2022)

Alternative theory, what if Ralph could have made the trip, but just barely, however with his audience way up recently he decided to ride the wave and be responsible. Only to find out his audience was a Kino troll.


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 24, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Thanksgiving weekend, they're on holiday in Rochester staying with May's family. Where's Ralph? Where do you think - The Draftkings Sportsbook in the Del Lago Resort & Casino!
> View attachment 2755717
> Tweet | Archive



So has Ralph been spotted "celebrating" his daughter's birth with a trip to Del Lago Casino and sports book yet?  It's only 45 minutes from Rochester; an hour if he's coming from the west side.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Mar 27, 2022)

Gambling on weird shit like Japanese baseball and Korean field hockey (or whatever, as recently reported by Alice) is a symptom of end-stage gambling addiction, just fyi. When someone hits that point they're usually already in debt. He's a goner.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## HackerX (Apr 2, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 3134866


Betting on Female Indian Tennis.

Someone go find out how deep that is on the gambling addiction chart.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 4, 2022)

HackerX said:


> Betting on Female Indian Tennis.
> 
> Someone go find out how deep that is on the gambling addiction chart.


I'm betting Daddy Jim would say its a 10/10 at least.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 4, 2022)

HackerX said:


> Betting on Female Indian Tennis.
> 
> Someone go find out how deep that is on the gambling addiction chart.


It’s also a good indicator at how much he lost. Gambling on female tennis at India at 5 am is only done because he is drunk, lost a fuckload on real sports bets and is now furious trying to win some money back. 

A gambling addiction is worse for your bank account than even a coke and booze problem. There is a limit to how much you can drink and snort, but there is no limit to how much money you can flush on bets.


----------



## Fannyscum (May 12, 2022)

I don't remember Ralph talking about baseball at all prior to this:


Tweet | Archive 

The wins keep coming in! The Ralphamale can't be stopped! Kiwisisters felted again! 


Tweet | Archive 


Tweet | Archive


----------



## break these cuffs (May 12, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> I don't remember Ralph talking about baseball at all prior to this:
> View attachment 3275192
> View attachment 3275197
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


It's nice to say that while Meigh put her foot down over Vegas, she still let him have the sports betting. His gunt guard being too young or too dumb to understand it makes me chuckle.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 12, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> It's nice to say that while Meigh put her foot down over Vegas, she still let him have the sports betting. His gunt guard being too young or too dumb to understand it makes me chuckle.


Dude not even the most ball busting woman in the world can stop a gambling addict from gambling. I’d bet Pantsu has little to no idea how much Gunt regularly loses. He will only talk about his winnings with her so she probably thinks he’s the bestest gambling addict in the whole world.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 12, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Dude not even the most ball busting woman in the world can stop a gambling addict from gambling. I’d bet Pantsu has little to no idea how much Gunt regularly loses. He will only talk about his winnings with her so she probably thinks he’s the bestest gambling addict in the whole world.


If this nigger is betting on shitskin shuttlecock guaranteed 99% of every donation retards send him get lost. He's a degenerate gambler. Considering he has to rent a home surrounded by pedos in the shittiest part of his state, can only get raped with a predatory loan by nissan, and brags about jewelry that was given to him for free... it's obvious he's not winning.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (May 12, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 3134866


Is this real? Did Ralph say this?


----------



## break these cuffs (May 12, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Dude not even the most ball busting woman in the world can stop a gambling addict from gambling. I’d bet Pantsu has little to no idea how much Gunt regularly loses. He will only talk about his winnings with her so she probably thinks he’s the bestest gambling addict in the whole world.


So Ralph on his own is cancelling his Vegas trips? I don't buy it. Yeah, it's well within his character to understand how much he's losing and to put an end to it. Meigh cut up her credit card and he can't afford to go anymore. She'd rather have him ogling cords in Cancun than flushing another $5k down the shitter.


----------



## Fannyscum (May 12, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> Is this real? Did Ralph say this?


From the Alice chat leaks:


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 12, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> So Ralph on his own is cancelling his Vegas trips? I don't buy it. Yeah, it's well within his character to understand how much he's losing and to put an end to it. Meigh cut up her credit card and he can't afford to go anymore. She'd rather have him ogling cords in Cancun than flushing another $5k down the shitter.


There’s a difference between quitting gambling and canceling his “COMPed” Vegas trip. 

I think everyone mocking him for getting suckered into another Vegas trip to lose thousands for a few nights in a $70 hotel room is the more likely reason he canceled….or maybe his tier credits weren’t going as far as he thought they would.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 11, 2022)

He can't stop winning. We're totally felted again Kiwisisters:



Tweet | Archive

Bro do you even gamble? 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 11, 2022)

Christ he’s really burning through the various sports betting platforms. 

Glad to see he will continue to be bled dry by his gambling addiction. I had worried he had managed to curb one of his life crippling vices but obviously that’s not the case. I’m sure he planning his next trip to a casino asap. He must be miserable after an entire week home.


----------



## H. H. Lovecraft (Jun 11, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Christ he’s really burning through the various sports betting platforms.
> 
> Glad to see he will continue to be bled dry by his gambling addiction. I had worried he had managed to curb one of his life crippling vices but obviously that’s not the case. I’m sure he planning his next trip to a casino asap. He must be miserable after an entire week home.


Is he still going to Vegas in July? I remember reading that he was complaining about the cost of plane tickets but that was before Iberia 2 so presumably he can still travel.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 11, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Christ he’s really burning through the various sports betting platforms.
> 
> Glad to see he will continue to be bled dry by his gambling addiction. I had worried he had managed to curb one of his life crippling vices but obviously that’s not the case. I’m sure he planning his next trip to a casino asap. He must be miserable after an entire week home.


He is! He is planning a trip to Atlantic City with Meigh and the baby soon. His excuse is that Meigh couldn't come on vacation with him to Portugal so he is taking her on a very special vacation just for the three of them. To Atlantic City. What mother with a newborn wouldn't love to go there?! It totally isn't for Ralph to gamble, it's for Meigh... and the baby.


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Jun 11, 2022)

A wise man once said to me, "If anyone ever boasts to you about the time they put 10 grand on a horse and won 50, think of all the times they aren't telling you about when they lost 10 grand".

And that man was the Dalai Lama, ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jun 11, 2022)

H. H. Lovecraft said:


> Is he still going to Vegas in July? I remember reading that he was complaining about the cost of plane tickets but that was before Iberia 2 so presumably he can still travel.


Yeah, he confirmed today on stream that he'll be in Vegas from July 23rd-29th. It doesn't sound like he's bringing Meigh & Rozy. He was also asked if he'll do any IRL streams while he's there, but he waffled on it (so basically: no).


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 11, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Yeah, he confirmed today on stream that he'll be in Vegas from July 23rd-29th. It doesn't sound like he's bringing Meigh & Rozy. He was also asked if he'll do any IRL streams while he's there, but he waffled on it (so basically: no).


They don’t allow streaming or cameras on the casino floors and there’s no way Ralph wants to lose precious hours away from the casinos floors for any reason.


----------

